# Mighty Hoopla, Cross The Tracks, Wide Awake & Field Day festivals,  Brockwell Park  -  discussion



## Reiabuzz (Feb 5, 2018)

Line-ups been announced. Might come out of retirement for this one.

Line-up | Field Day Festival | Weekend of Saturday 2nd June 2018

Badu!

*UPDATE: *Skip to this post for news of the 2019 festival


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 5, 2018)

You're not going to find a very positive reception for Field Day here, I'm afraid!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 5, 2018)

Why's that? I only went once to the one in victoria park and it was a blast. Granted I was off my tits on pills mind you... But it was a more diverse lineup than most festies.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 5, 2018)

Erykah Badu's a very strong headliner.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2018)

Erykah, cool.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 5, 2018)

I've just done a 'cool test' with colleagues here. I'm coolest. I recognised 6 of those acts 

Feel fucking old.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2018)

Got a couple of Friday tix.....and Nick Cave and Patti Smith that weekend too in Victoria Park....gonna be a good weekend.....


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> You're not going to find a very positive reception for Field Day here, I'm afraid!


I don't recall anyone ever being against the festival itself, just the logjam of oversized festivals that was being shoehorned into an inappropriately small park.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Line-ups been announced. Might come out of retirement for this one.
> 
> Line-up | Field Day Festival | Weekend of Saturday 2nd June 2018
> 
> Badu!


DJ Boring sounds like an ironic kind of guy.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2018)

editor said:


> DJ Boring sounds like an ironic kind of guy.


i find him genuinely boring ... hipster house from what i can tell
somehow one of his pretty boring tunes had a picture of winona ryder on the youtube video and ended up with millions of views...algorithm power...even i watched it for no apparent reason...a case of the modern world not making any sense to me


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I don't recall anyone ever being against the festival itself, just the logjam of oversized festivals that was being shoehorned into an inappropriately small park.



I seem to recall you being against this, and any other festivals that made money for corporations, in Brockwell Park? No matter, let's not shit this thread up too.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> I seem to recall you being against this, and any other festivals that made money for corporations, in Brockwell Park? No matter, let's not shit this thread up too.


I was against an entire summer of money-making festivals keeping the park fenced off. I've never been against all festivals in the park and said that ages ago. 

That said , I wish it wasn't massive corporates running the shows and I wish there was far more promotion of local acts.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2018)

Stalag Brockwell


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2018)

That green is the colour of money....

.....but I am going to Field Day, so I can't really complain.


----------



## aka (May 22, 2018)

Hoopla has a better line-up.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Stalag Brockwell



ArtyGent


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Stalag Brockwell



That wall would look so much better with graffiti.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 1, 2018)

They are puting metal barriers up all over the place around the pavements around the station, bridge and park entrance. Barriers everywhere. 

Its scaring me.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 1, 2018)

The wall is pretty fucking huge!! It does feel (rightly or wrongly) so much more imposing than previous festival held in Brockwell Park


----------



## Winot (Jun 1, 2018)

They’re gonna build a beautiful wall and they’re gonna make Herne Hill pay for it.


----------



## northeast (Jun 1, 2018)

Have i might missed something but is another festival taking place as well or is just the same thing with different name? 
mightyhoopla.com
mighty hoopla 2018 | festivals | london on the inside


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2018)

northeast said:


> Have i might missed something but is another festival taking place as well or is just the same thing with different name?
> mightyhoopla.com
> mighty hoopla 2018 | festivals | london on the inside


It's another Global Entertainment plc brand.


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 1, 2018)

Entirely irony free notices all over the great wall of not open.


----------



## aka (Jun 1, 2018)

Rushy said:


> It's another Global Entertainment plc brand.


I think Fri and Sat are 'Field Day' (sic) and Sun is Hoopla.   Much better line up IMO.  TLC!  Who doesn't want to see them?

Actually at £45, maybe not.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2018)

aka said:


> I think Fri and Sat are 'Field Day' (sic) and Sun is Hoopla.   Much better line up IMO.  TLC!  Who doesn't want to see them?
> 
> Actually at £45, maybe not.


Worth it just for Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## aka (Jun 1, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Worth it just for Belinda Carlisle.


Fuck it.  I'm IN!  As a bonus we get both the Mels. 

and 5ive.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2018)

aka said:


> Fuck it.  I'm IN!  As a bonus we get both the Mels.
> 
> and 5ive.


Cultural overload.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Lots of security fencing on Effra Road and Windrush Sq. more to come for Electric Avenue too it seems.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 1, 2018)

I am very much looking forward to seeing Loyle Carner and Erykah Badu today....


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

aka said:


> I think Fri and Sat are 'Field Day' (sic) and Sun is Hoopla.   Much better line up IMO.  TLC!  Who doesn't want to see them?
> 
> Actually at £45, maybe not.


The bill is so irredeemably awful and naff I think it might actually end up much more fun. Vengaboys! B*witched!


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

I can see you in double denim. 

You get glitterbox and horse meat disco.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> I can see you in double denim.
> 
> You get glitterbox and horse meat disco.


If they send me a freebie, I'll be B*witched up in a shot.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 1, 2018)

any sniffers on the gates?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I am very much looking forward to seeing Loyle Carner and Erykah Badu today....


I've not seen her live and maybe she shakes it all up but was listening this morning thinking that EB is more of a chilled afternoon gig rather than a late night headliner. Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

EB who said this year that 'she saw something good in Hitler"?! 

Peak Godwins finally reached on this thread.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

A friend says they're funnelling everyone past a sniffer dog on their way in and there's a "cursory body search and a handheld scanner."


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Dog's going to be knackered in about 20 mins...


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> any sniffers on the gates?


Yup


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 2, 2018)

editor said:


> A friend says they're funnelling everyone past a sniffer dog on their way in and there's a "cursory body search and a handheld scanner."



I saw nothing like that and wasn't even patted down.....they just waved a metal detector in front of me and allowed me through. My partner's bag was glanced in, but on the whole getting in was very simple. No dogs, no cops anywhere. I could have got booze and drugs in no problem if I'd tried.

As a festival it was a bit rubbish if I am honest. There were way too many people for the main stage to cope with, and there were way too many stages for anyone to really get to see many of the artists because they mostly clashed. The 5 acts I wanted to see most were all on at the same time, so I ended up seeing two only.

Everyone tried to cram in for Erykah, and the space just wasn't big enough. That coupled with the fact that millennials don't have any kind of gig going etiquette, which mean't lost of pushing, shoving, stomping and stamping over anyone and anything to get to the front, and when challenged would say stuff like 'it's a festival, what do you expect?' and 'no one's paid for a space, man' - which is fucking bollocks because the last time I looked going to a festival did not equate to check your manners at the entrance and it's everyone for them self. Then after getting that golden spot, they chat to each other through the whole set, because they don't really know who they are watching or any of the songs, but at least they can say today they were there.......wankers, the lot of 'em

There was loads of food, not too many queues. I was shocked bu the amount of bars, there were fucking loads, and again, no big queues, and where there were queues it took less than 10 mins to get served.....but there was also loads of smaller specialist bars selling craft beers, spirits, wine etc....tons of alcohol; people were glugging bottles of wine at a time like bottles of beer.

There was loads of drug taking, people just openly doing coke everywhere (...and coked up rude wankers are always a joy to be stuck in a field with). Maybe people needed the drugs because many of the artists were playing music that was more suited to small clubs than a field. There was lots of experimental jazz, soul, electronic music, which I really would have loved to get into in a different environment, but circus tents full of uninterested people wasn't the place for it.

Erykah was great, and Loyle Carner was great. Sons of Kemet and Mammal Hands were good, but they were perfect examples of bands that would have been fucking amazing in a small club setting.

For me it was too big, too many stages, acts, people, and (i'm gonna say it.....cos I am getting old) too much booze and drugs.

I remember a time when people went to see live music because they wanted to see and hear bands play. For lots of people these days it's a day out with their mates, the music is somewhere down the list after drink, drugs, chatting, eating and glittery make up. It's more about the experience of being somewhere than hearing something. I blame Brit Pop for this, because it was around then that people started to going to gigs to hang instead of caring about seeing the band.

Maybe it's just London. People are spoilt, and they act spoilt and entitled. I go to gig in other towns and cities and the atmosphere is much better.

Oh....areas where rain had made the ground very wet and muddy were cordoned off so people couldn't cause more damage.


----------



## newbie (Jun 2, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I am very much looking forward to seeing Loyle Carner


I heard him from outside, started really well but went on a bit long for my taste.


----------



## Ratface (Jun 2, 2018)

Behaviour by main stage I agree was poor. People talking all through Moses Sumney and Erykah Badu. In tents more enjoyable and nicer atmosphere. Lee Fields, Children of Zeus and Obongjayar very fun and chilled enough to enjoy. 

I thought drug taking was no more than expected for London festival. Noticeable that security who had finished shift and now in normal clothes were amongst those dealing. Attitude of male security towards particularly female festival attendees was very poor and mentioned by a few people.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 2, 2018)

I saw a bit of Obongjayer. I liked that. I need to check out more.

The atmosphere was better in the tents, I agree, but there were still groups of people bashing through, stopping for 5 mins, chatting, and then fucking off again because the music was a bit too challenging.

I actually really enjoyed the silly village green area where the daft games were happening. People were just having fun and larking about. It was a good. The hosts were a bit funny and a bit annoying in equal measures.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 2, 2018)

I didn’t go. And haven’t been to a festival for a long time. But the behaviour you describe doesn’t sound unlike anything I used to experience and was possibly part of, my memory fails me. I too would find it fucking irritating but I put that down to me getting old, grumpy and cynical. Those same kids snorting and talking during sets will in 10-15 years be making similar posts to yours methinks.


----------



## Winot (Jun 2, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> I didn’t go. And haven’t been to a festival for a long time. But the behaviour you describe doesn’t sound unlike anything I used to experience and was possibly part of, my memory fails me. I too would find it fucking irritating but I put that down to me getting old, grumpy and cynical. Those same kids snorting and talking during sets will in 10-15 years be making similar posts to yours methinks.



And using words like 'methinks'


----------



## MissL (Jun 2, 2018)

Interesting thoughts. Being of the rave generation, I definitely went to festivals for the music, didn't care too much for eating, and didn't give a damn what I looked like, but I also reckon that I annoyed other people in all the ways people mention above.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw nothing like that and wasn't even patted down.....they just waved a metal detector in front of me and allowed me through. My partner's bag was glanced in, but on the whole getting in was very simple. No dogs, no cops anywhere. I could have got booze and drugs in no problem if I'd tried.
> 
> As a festival it was a bit rubbish if I am honest. There were way too many people for the main stage to cope with, and there were way too many stages for anyone to really get to see many of the artists because they mostly clashed. The 5 acts I wanted to see most were all on at the same time, so I ended up seeing two only.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd go along with most of that.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2018)

newbie said:


> I heard him from outside, started really well but went on a bit long for my taste.


Same here. I liked him a lot but he seemed to play for an age.


----------



## Winot (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m not much of a festival goer but have been to loads of gigs at the Academy over the years and there’s definitely more talking through the acts now. I can’t see why people pay £30 plus to chat to their mates.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh.....my partner was refused bar service cos they thought she was underage, and she had no i.d.

She's 49.....ha ha....


----------



## Ratface (Jun 2, 2018)

A diffferent atmosphere today I feel. Less druggy. I am having only juice and coffee today. Enjoyed Charlotte Gainsbourg and James Holden. Lot of nice people. Less my kind of music today.

Talked to neighbours yesterday, many noise complaints and some antisocial, urged all to make reports, but not an overall negative feeling to festival. Very interesting chat with long term resident who felt worry about festival but also that a vocal social media minority were determined to complain no matter and may give bad impression of our community.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 2, 2018)

I live nearby and can't hear it , it must be crap?

Was in the park earlier having a coffee, wasn't big sound or anything, all very pastoral with police horses clopping around .


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 2, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I remember a time when people went to see live music because they wanted to see and hear bands play. For lots of people these days it's a day out with their mates, the music is somewhere down the list after drink, drugs, chatting, eating and glittery make up. It's more about the experience of being somewhere than hearing something. I blame Brit Pop for this, because it was around then that people started to going to gigs to hang instead of caring about seeing the band.



I like to think U75 has a hold on reality. People have been getting trashed at festivals since whenever. Quite what Britpop has got to do with this I've no idea. Fine if you want to refer to internet / smart phones et al.

People were getting wankered and chatting at the Beaulieu jazz festival nearly 60 yrs ago....


----------



## pocketbear (Jun 2, 2018)

Odd how I thought exactly the opposite of the crowds across the two days: yesterday was lovely and chilled with a really nice atmosphere, whereas today felt far more druggy. Was also loads busier, right on the cusp of feeling oversold.

It appears from Twitter that they closed big aircraft hanger type stage just before tonight's headliner due to overcrowding... lots of very angry tweets.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2018)

It was a *lot* busier today - crowds up from 19,000 to 27,000, I was told.


----------



## Ratface (Jun 3, 2018)

Many locals annoyed by political nature of opposition even with sound complaints. A few neigbours saying would never vote green or "liberal" "democrat" again.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

Old school!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2018)

Ratface said:


> Many locals annoyed by political nature of opposition even with sound complaints. A few neigbours saying would never vote green or "liberal" "democrat" again.


The main opposition campaign was not political and Thurlow park labour were against it also.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2018)

I live locally and the sound or crowds didn't bother me at all.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 3, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> Odd how I thought exactly the opposite of the crowds across the two days: yesterday was lovely and chilled with a really nice atmosphere, whereas today felt far more druggy. Was also loads busier, right on the cusp of feeling oversold.
> 
> It appears from Twitter that they closed big aircraft hanger type stage just before tonight's headliner due to overcrowding... lots of very angry tweets.



Honestly, the number of people on Friday seemed like the right number, there were too many people there yesterday. The organisation  of getting to the Hangar was poor, there shouldn't have been one main entry and exit point and was poorly planned to the point of being dangerous. Four Tet essentially being the sole headliner at that tent was silly. 

All in all a disappointing day yesterday, given how much fun I had on Friday.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 3, 2018)

This thread makes me chuckle. Because of what a cool hipster I am and, like, always have been, I went to Field Days like ten years ago when they were in Vicky Park, and the organisation was always shit, there were noise restrictions that meant it was too quiet, and it was always full of 'millennials' before that was even a thing, behaving as described. It was alright though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I like to think U75 has a hold on reality. People have been getting trashed at festivals since whenever. Quite what Britpop has got to do with this I've no idea. Fine if you want to refer to internet / smart phones et al.
> 
> People were getting wankered and chatting at the Beaulieu jazz festival nearly 60 yrs ago....



I wasn't around 60 years ago, but I have been going to gigs for over 30 years and feel I've experienced enough to have a view on how the way gigs are attended has changed.

I've also been getting 'trashed' at gigs for that long too, and I don't have any issue with people altering their state to get into it, if they are getting into it (I once had a long period of sobriety and it took me quite a long time to adjust and start enjoying live music straight). I can get trashed without bothering others though, or thinking I have a right to walk over people or shove them out of my way to get past them.

I've always gone to gigs to see and hear the musicians, not to hang out with my mates. I would go with mates, and we might even share some thoughts during a gig, but I don't chatter away like I'm sat at work bored and passing the time until I can go to the pub, and for the first 10 years of my gig going life this wasn't something I noticed at shows.

It was during the 90s that I found more people were going to gigs in a group and having a night out as if they were in the pub. I recall the Jazz Cafe having their STFU sign painted on the column of the main stage. Kraftwerk at Brixton was an example where loads of people were just nattering away, Sigour Ros at the Astoria, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club at the Forum. I just noticed much more of it from the mid 90s onwards.

I'm off to All Points East at Victoria Park today, so I'm interested to see how the audience differs. I shall compare and contrast both events.

I shall try to keep a hold on reality, just for your benefit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 137039
> 
> Old school!



Were they trying to escape!


----------



## pocketbear (Jun 3, 2018)

mauvais said:


> This thread makes me chuckle. Because of what a cool hipster I am and, like, always have been, I went to Field Days like ten years ago when they were in Vicky Park, and the organisation was always shit, there were noise restrictions that meant it was too quiet, and it was always full of 'millennials' before that was even a thing, behaving as described. It was alright though.



Same, I've been going since... 2008 I think? There were definitely plenty of teething problems in Victoria Park, but I've felt like Field Day have generally done a decent job of managing them. It's always been a bit chaotic but rarely this bad.

On the positive side, I think they got the sound levels spot-on this year (decently loud in the tents, but not overly annoying from nearby houses), and they organised enough stewards and police to manage crowd control very well as far as I could tell.

The problem really has been the size and layout of the site. Putting the Barn where they did was obviously a terrible idea and caused some genuinely scary overcrowding (though fair do's to FD for de-escalating that at least) but then where else could they have put it? The site was clearly too small for the bigger crowd on Saturday (the ground was looking absolutely destroyed in places too) but you'd have to be brave to the point of recklessness to argue that the answer is fencing off even more of the park in future.

So frustrating, because Friday proved that you can do festivals at 20k here and make them work, contrary to the evidence of Sunfall last year. I really hope there's a way to make that smaller capacity work financially and have Field Day come back. Sadly, I suspect that a combination of dissatisfied customers, fence-jumpers, overcrowding and damage will mean that either they decide to decamp to Gunnersbury, where they can surely squeeze more punters in, or it'll become politically untenable for Lambeth to do anything but turn them down.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 3, 2018)

Well thank fuck for that


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> The problem really has been the size and layout of the site. Putting the Barn where they did was obviously a terrible idea and caused some genuinely scary overcrowding (though fair do's to FD for de-escalating that at least) but then where else could they have put it? The site was clearly too small for the bigger crowd on Saturday (the ground was looking absolutely destroyed in places too) but you'd have to be brave to the point of recklessness to argue that the answer is fencing off even more of the park in future.


I felt genuinely uncomfortable trying to get into the barn. It was hugely crowded and the stewards appeared to have lost control for some time. Mashed up twats were pushing themselves to the front and it would only have take a few people to fall over in the crush to have a real problem. 

The day before was fine. Yesterday was too crowded.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm going to the Mighty Hoopla today too. The bill looks great fun.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 3, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm going to the Mighty Hoopla today too. The bill looks great fun.



It does look deliciously camp. I thought about going but can't handle it after the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 3, 2018)

I love the way my thread title mysteriously keeps changing


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> I love the way my thread title mysteriously keeps changing


Nothing mysterious about it: it's just that it makes sense to put the two festivals together seeing as they're on the same site with the same set up, vendors etc.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

Here's what it was like trying to get into the Barn. No fun at all.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 3, 2018)

Field Day has nothing to do with the organisers beyond the festival you're attending this afternoon other than being on the same site. Still, your site


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Field Day has nothing to do with the organisers beyond the festival you're attending this afternoon other than being on the same site. Still, your site


Jeez. It's the same layout, same PA systems, same tents, same vendors, same security and even the same PR company with the event taking place in the same park one day after the other, so it makes perfect sense to talk about them in the same thread.

And it makes sense to compare the two festivals seeing as they're using the same facilities.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 3, 2018)

Fair enough, point taken.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

Some pics from Friday 




































In photos: Field Day festival at Brockwell Park, Fri 1st June 2018


----------



## pocketbear (Jun 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Jeez. It's the same layout, same PA systems, same tents, same vendors, same security and even the same PR company with the event taking place in the same park one day after the other, so it makes perfect sense to talk about them in the same thread.
> 
> And it makes sense to compare the two festivals seeing as they're using the same facilities.



They're the same company, just branded differently: at least according to Field Day when I asked them. A quick check on Companies House when this came up on Twitter yesterday revealed that Field Day's founder Marcus Weedon is a director of Mighty Hoopla Ltd, who are owned at least in part by Waxarch (and who are owned in turn by Global).


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> It does look deliciously camp. I thought about going but can't handle it after the rest of the weekend!


Loads of gay men attending, by the looks of it! They all wanted to say hello to Acorn the dog who I was walking. I heard Cottoneye Joe and Barbieworld blaring out as I walked past the fence. 

There was security on the door of the Commercial this afternoon and all drinks were being served in plastic glasses. The staff were very over Field Day and couldn’t wait to get back to normal.


----------



## pesh (Jun 3, 2018)

The vibe in here today has been fucking awesome


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 3, 2018)

Due to some acoustic wizardry, we can hear it quite clearly in Streatham Hill. The roads south of Palace Td. The sound is bouncing back off our houses, which are on the crest of the hill, I suppose.

Heard the whole of Lily Allen earlier.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2018)

I enjoyed today the most of all. Great vibes, smaller crowd than yesterday and some really fun acts. Given the mix of people and the area's history of accepting 'outsiders,' it felt quite 'Brixton' too.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 4, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Due to some acoustic wizardry, we can hear it quite clearly in Streatham Hill. The roads south of Palace Td. The sound is bouncing back off our houses, which are on the crest of the hill, I suppose.
> 
> Heard the whole of Lily Allen earlier.



I’m near Elm Park and I turned off my own music and sat in the garden to enjoy Lily Allen. And I did the same for part of TLC’s set too.

We heard very little yesterday, just the rumour of the music from time to time.


ETA

Once when I was in Athens I sat on the balcony with my aunt to enjoy the entire Rolling Stones concert in the nearby old Olympic stadium. Sounded great, and the fireworks were good too.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wasn't around 60 years ago, but I have been going to gigs for over 30 years and feel I've experienced enough to have a view on how the way gigs are attended has changed.
> 
> I've also been getting 'trashed' at gigs for that long too, and I don't have any issue with people altering their state to get into it, if they are getting into it (I once had a long period of sobriety and it took me quite a long time to adjust and start enjoying live music straight). I can get trashed without bothering others though, or thinking I have a right to walk over people or shove them out of my way to get past them.
> 
> ...


Under the new order the STFU has gone (as has the jazz tbh) and it really needs reinstating. Its like a busy pub in there ... Puts me off going back to some degree. With louder having it acts it's bearable, but any softer moments is embarrassing as well as annoying


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 4, 2018)

I could hear Mighty Hoopla clearly yesterday over a mile away, im happy for those who went were seemingly allowed to enjoy a day with music loud enough.

I cant help but wonder, will there be the same amount of fuss about the noise from a camp pop festival than the predominantly house/techno music from Field Day on Saturday? Why was yesterday tolerated to go louder? 

I went on Saturday and had a good day out. the weather was great and the security getting in was nowhere near as bad as i had expected, i just got the wand waved at me and a brief pat down, which is as extreme as it should be. There was one very disinterested sniffer dog handled by even more disinterested handlers as you walked through after the search, nothing on the scale as to what id read about on Friday.

The music was nowhere near loud enough, but this is to be expected at London 1 day festivals (with notable exceptions of Junction 2 and Arcadia, but they are run by people who really know what they are doing), and is nothing new. The Barn was chaos from early on in the day, went in about 3pm and it was already uncomfortably packed. Attempts to access the stage later on in the day were swiftly aborted on approach to the tent when it was clear the situation had worsened as the day progressed. The main stage was programmed to close early, which is something i have never seen before at a 1 day festival, no doubt this was to appease Herne Hill nimbys- well done guys! This most likely contributed to the crush later on at the Barn where arguably the biggest act (Four Tet) of the day was scheduled to play, perhaps he would have been suited to the main stage where there was shit loads of room, had it been open. 

The stewarding and access was handled well, with portaloos from Brixton town centre all the way down to the entrances. There cant be too many complaints about that. 

Drinks prices were even more scandalous than id feared. best value drink i could find was a 500ml can of Magners for £5.50, pints were £6. 

Good crowd i thought, lack of wankers and creeps.


----------



## MalarkeyMan (Jun 4, 2018)

Living in the flats opposite the lido I maybe the closest physical resident to the festival (though not main stage). The noise didn't bother me that much. Friday I listened to some of Erykah Badu but later with the windows shut watched a film and it was just a slightly muffled hum. I also went for a swim in the lido in the afternoon and it was fun to hear the music whilst the lido was very empty too. I think the height of the stages maybe carries the music a distance - but it really wasn't loud.  Now and then a car with souped up bass speakers will drive past the house and the rumble will shake the cladding and window frames of our flats. The festival was not even close to that.

As for mess, crowds and blocking up the park - thats my main concern. Well they were very professional and a quick walk about this morning seems to show that the area outside the festival has been cleaned thoroughly. The crowds leaving the festival were friendly and seemed happy drunk - not falling over or vomiting or pissing everywhere. Nobody on my lawn. I had a pint in the Prince Regent when the crowds were leaving and they were a decent lot.

Saturday I got resident ticket and went myself. They were blessed with the weather. I've went to a lot of out of town festivals, parties and raves. My main impression was that the tents were too quiet and that the sound on the main stage was very poor quality. This was typified by the Barn which was poorly situated, booked some of the bigger dance acts, very crowded but had a really really crap sound system. I approached a couple of times but never went right in because the vibe/density ratio was so low. I enjoyed Thgundercat and Gainsbourg and some of the stuff in the Resident Advisor tent. I despaired of humanity during Kurupt FM "performance". I especially liked sitting in the tree ring  on a log drinking my beer and watching the stage as the sunset set.

All In all I'd be in favour of them getting another chance. The security, setup, organisation has seemed pretty professional. They maybe need to reorganise a few stages. They didn't need bugged out and resident advisor (a house and a techno tent (lose the house - DJ Boring??? Yeah!)) - make one bigger and better. They need to move the Barn to have a clear entrance and exit on opposite sides and improve the sound. Maybe book fewer DJs and give them a bit longer. This dependent on them tidying up the park in short order and getting off.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 4, 2018)

Kurrupt FM is meant to be a pisstake really, a bit of fun. It was quite funny watching posh youngsters dancing and singing along in a rude boy manner, as is the persona of the act itself. 

The Resident Advisor tent was the one i found myself in for the last hour or so, thought it was decent! nice production and Daniel Avery closing the place with style.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I went on Saturday and had a good day out. the weather was great and the security getting in was nowhere near as bad as i had expected, i just got the wand waved at me and a brief pat down, which is as extreme as it should be. There was one very disinterested sniffer dog handled by even more disinterested handlers as you walked through after the search, nothing on the scale as to what id read about on Friday.


The confused pooch got all yelpy at my friend's bag and she was subjected to some fucking extreme rudeness from the door staff who clearly thought she was heading up a major drug cartel. They found precisely nothing and were utter arseholes about the whole thing. Shame because they'd been pretty good up till then.


jimbarkanoodle said:


> Drinks prices were even more scandalous than id feared. best value drink i could find was a 500ml can of Magners for £5.50, pints were £6.


After the festival the week before - where you could only buy shitty little cans for a fiver, £6 for a decent pint almost seemed good value. But still an almighty rip off. This whole craft booze thing is a right cash cow for the brewers. Some tiny cans were going for £5.30, FFS.


----------



## pesh (Jun 4, 2018)

I've come away from this weekend with a newfound appreciation for the Vengaboys.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Friends of Brockwell Park have invited residents to give their feedback. Most of it seems pretty positive thus far, apart from Saturday's dangerous crush:


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

pesh said:


> I've come away from this weekend with a newfound appreciation for the Vengaboys.


The Beyonce cover band were sensational! Best thing I saw all weekend.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 4, 2018)

"I cant help but wonder, will there be the same amount of fuss about the noise from a camp pop festival than the predominantly house/techno music from Field Day on Saturday? Why was yesterday tolerated to go louder? "
Was it actually louder? People seem to be saying so. I live about .9 of a mile from the mainstage, measured straightline. We could hear that it was happening on Saturday, a faint undertow, but I put yesterday's clarity down to different weather conditions - wind direction , humidity, temperature causing rising heat, which would all affect the way the sound travelled.

Not that I would dream of complaining about the noise we heard - it was over by bed time and way better than the in-car sound systems that regularly grace us with a flash of the owner's music choice.


----------



## pesh (Jun 4, 2018)

It wasn't any louder on Sunday.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

A fair bit of fuss being kicked up over Saturday. The Standard's photos are completely wrong, though.  They're showing the exits.

Fans' fury as Four Tet's Field Day set gets 'shut down' 20 minutes in

http://www.nme.com/news/music/fans-complain-four-tets-field-day-show-shut-due-overcrowding-2331962


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> "I cant help but wonder, will there be the same amount of fuss about the noise from a camp pop festival than the predominantly house/techno music from Field Day on Saturday? Why was yesterday tolerated to go louder? "
> Was it actually louder? People seem to be saying so. I live about .9 of a mile from the mainstage, measured straightline. We could hear that it was happening on Saturday, a faint undertow, but I put yesterday's clarity down to different weather conditions - wind direction , humidity, temperature causing rising heat, which would all affect the way the sound travelled.
> 
> Not that I would dream of complaining about the noise we heard - it was over by bed time and way better than the in-car sound systems that regularly grace us with a flash of the owner's music choice.


It didn't sound any louder to me, apart from the people singing along. Maybe it could be the wind or maybe there's just less ambient noise on a Sunday so it sounded louder...?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 4, 2018)

People asking for refunds because they couldn't see Four Tet 

They'll be waiting a long time!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 4, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Under the new order the STFU has gone (as has the jazz tbh) and it really needs reinstating. Its like a busy pub in there ... Puts me off going back to some degree. With louder having it acts it's bearable, but any softer moments is embarrassing as well as annoying



I saw The Resonators a few weeks back and it was great. I like the new layout. Can't wait to get a go in that new dj booth. They sortef that fucked speaker after 3 years of gigs that crackled out the left side.

More jazz is required. I saw Horace Silver, Gene Harris, Jimmy Smith, The Skatalites there back in the olden times....and met and spoke with them too....


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> It didn't sound any louder to me, apart from the people singing along. Maybe it could be the wind or maybe there's just less ambient noise on a Sunday so it sounded louder...?



On Brixton Hill we didn't hear anything on Friday or Saturday, but yesterday was clear as a bell from about 5 onwards. I think it was the wind as we didn't hear much earlier on Sunday


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> It didn't sound any louder to me, apart from the people singing along. Maybe it could be the wind or maybe there's just less ambient noise on a Sunday so it sounded louder...?



I couldnt hear anything Friday or Saturday from where i was, yesterday afternoon it was heard loud and clear. For the sake of all the people who went yesterday, im glad it was loud(er). Im just disappointed (but not the least bit surprised) it wasnt loud enough when i went on Saturday, and my enjoyment of some very talented Dj's sets was tainted.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Pics: 



























In photos: Bigger crowds and an uncomfortable crush at Field Day in Brockwell Park, Sat 2nd June 2018


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Does anyone know why the comments on Resident Advisor are now locked and invisible? 

Field Day 2018


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Other things I didn't like: a rule banning anyone from bringing in a backpack over A4 in size and having my water bottle taken off me at the gate.


----------



## Supine (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Does anyone know why the comments on Resident Advisor are now locked and invisible?
> 
> Field Day 2018



Probably a bunch of Four Tet and Floating Points fans self flagellating over the tune selection and failure to get in the tent.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Supine said:


> Probably a bunch of Four Tet and Floating Points fans self flagellating over the tune selection and failure to get in the tent.


That's as maybe but why would they hide the entire thread? Is that what they usually do?


----------



## madolesance (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Does anyone know why the comments on Resident Advisor are now locked and invisible?
> 
> Field Day 2018



Because the experience they wanted people to share wasn't the one their sponsorship £££'S payed for.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Because the experience they wanted people to share wasn't the one their sponsorship £££'S payed for.


I rarely use the site but I got the impression that the RA lot were sound. Have I got that wrong, then?


----------



## madolesance (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> I rarely use the site but I got the impression that the RA lot were sound. Have I got that wrong, then?



Are they sound or just wanting a bit more commercial/ on brand/ hip exposure?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 4, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> I live locally and the sound or crowds didn't bother me at all.


 Difficult to get to sleep on friday night with ocassional party goers shouting down the street, but it was all over by about midnight - so I was thankful for that.  Got really trolleyed on sat so I would have slept though anything. During the day only heard occasional bits of music - which sounded really non-descipt at best.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 4, 2018)

Everyone sitting outside the Regent saw five big police buses scream up there early Friday evening, blue lights flashing and storming in by the Lido. They trickled out a few at a time, went quietly away, with the last 2 WPCs carrying armfuls of brown paper bags - large amount of seized contraband? or jerk chicken for the whole station? 

The coralling and stewarding of crowds seemed to work out ok, though it was quite a battle to walk again the flow. Huge numbers of police out in the streets around all weekend - how much did that cost and who pays I wonder?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

This is dreadful: 



> A gay guy was attacked with rocks after leaving queer music festival Mighty Hoopla in London.
> 
> Teens yelled homophobic slurs and pelted Jeff Ingold, the media manager at Stonewall, with rocks.
> 
> ...


https://www.gaystarnews.com/article...ving-queer-festival-mighty-hoopla/#gs.RRHSM0Q


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm hearing plenty of dodgy comments about the security and drugs but probably best not to repeat them here.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm hearing plenty of dodgy comments about the security and drugs but probably best not to repeat them here.



I did wonder how the NOS sellers got in, when most people weren't even allowed a bottle of sun cream past security


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I did wonder how the NOS sellers got in, when most people weren't even allowed a bottle of sun cream past security


Plenty of these about over that issue.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm hearing plenty of dodgy comments about the security and drugs but probably best not to repeat them here.



Why not?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> Why not?


Because I can't substantiate any of them with facts.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Because I can't substantiate any of them with facts.


 
You were there. Do some digging.


----------



## alcopop (Jun 5, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> You were there. Do some digging.


Lack of facts not usually a problem on this website.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> You were there. Do some digging.


I wasn't standing by the drug search tent all day, I didn't interview any of the security team  and I didn't witness any of the things being alleged. But you can do some digging if you like.


alcopop said:


> Lack of facts not usually a problem on this website.


Lots of utterly pointless posts too.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Plenty of these about over that issue.
> 
> View attachment 137323



You were there in a journalistic capacity. On the second day people claimed they were being "crushed" in the crowds, yet field Day assure us that "the number on site was within the increased licensed capacity". There are myriad allegations that security were selling drugs, and drugged-up young people can die on hot hot days at festivals. Both of these issues are vastly more important than details about what the bands were wearing, and both raise serious questions as to whether Lambeth were right to sanction the event. They are also the kind of things that Brixton Buzz should be looking at, especially given that they received free tickets for the event.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> You were there in a journalistic capacity. On the second day people claimed they were being "crushed" in the crowds, yet field Day assure us that "the number on site was within the increased licensed capacity". There are myriad allegations that security were selling drugs, and drugged-up young people can die on hot hot days at festivals. Both of these issues are vastly more important than details about what the bands were wearing, and both raise serious questions as to whether Lambeth were right to sanction the event. They are also the kind of things that Brixton Buzz should be looking at, especially given that they received free tickets for the event.


You seem to be expecting an awful lot from an unpaid, volunteer website run by a handful of people in their spare time that has already provided far more coverage and background to the whole issue of the festivals being put on at the park than anyone else.

Instead of barking out orders like you're some kind of boss, why don't you get off your arse and do some digging yourself if you view it as such an important issue? I'd be delighted to publish your findings - or is that too much like hard work for you?

Oh, and where have you seen these "myriad allegations that security were selling drugs"? Source please.


----------



## alcopop (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm hearing plenty of dodgy comments about the security and drugs but probably best not to repeat them here.


Here’s one of the myriad of accusations


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Here’s one of the myriad of accusations


Exactly where does it state that they were 'selling drugs'?

Now please list the rest of these '*myriad*' accusations of security selling drugs that you claim to be party to, along with your source. Thanks.

FYI: 


> Myriad: a countless or extremely great number.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Back to the festival, putting aside the whole issue of whether it should have been hosted here in the first place, I have to say this was a great day out.

Brixton has a long connection with gay culture and it was good to see it being celebrated in the park. It's just a shame it wasn't free like the old Pride festivals.





































Photos from Mighty Hoopla at Brockwell Park In photos: The Mighty Hoopla bring the alternative party to Brockwell Park, Sun 3rd June 2018


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> You seem to be expecting an awful lot from an unpaid, volunteer website run by a handful of people in their spare time that has already provided far more coverage and background to the whole issue of the festivals being put on at the park than anyone else.
> 
> Instead of barking out orders like you're some kind of boss, why don't you get off your arse and do some digging yourself if you view it as such an important issue? I'd be delighted to publish your findings - or is that too much like hard work for you?
> 
> Oh, and where have you seen these "myriad allegations that security were selling drugs"? Source please.



I wasn't there. If I had been in attendance in a journalistic capacity I'd be all over the two issues I raised. As regards the accusations of drug-dealing by security, you admit yourself in an earlier post that you're hearing 'plenty of dodgy accusations'. Perhaps you were referring to their sartorial choices?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> I wasn't there. If I had been in attendance in a journalistic capacity I'd be all over the two issues I raised. As regards the accusations of drug-dealing by security, you admit yourself in an earlier post that you're hearing 'plenty of dodgy accusations'.


And tell me how you'd be "all over" the issues, seeing most of them have only _come to light after the festival_. What would you have done? Installed a spy cam in the drug search tent or something?

The one incident I directly experienced - the unpleasant, heavy handed drug search has been documented in my report - and as I've already stated, I can't substantiate the rumours I heard so it would be quite wrong to publish them.

But you've insisted that there have been "myriad allegations" that security were selling drugs. For the third time of asking, could you provide some evidenced examples of these many, many documented instances that you appear to be referring to? Thanks.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> And tell me how you'd be "all over" the issues, seeing most of them have only _come to light after the festival_. What would you have done? Installed a spy cam in the drug search tent or something?
> 
> The one incident I directly experienced - the unpleasant, heavy handed drug search has been documented in my report - and as I've already stated, I can't substantiate the rumours I heard so it would be quite wrong to publish them.
> 
> But you've insisted that there have been "myriad allegations" that security were selling drugs. For the third time of asking, could you provide some evidenced examples of these many, many documented instances that you appear to be referring to? Thanks.


 
There were accusations on Twitter and I spoke to off-their-face people in the Prince Regent who said they had bought drugs from security. Also (and critically, given that you're now bizarrely asking for conformation that these allegations have been aired) the editor of Urban75 wrote: "I'm hearing plenty of dodgy comments about the security and drugs but probably best not to repeat them here", and followed that post up with an image of Spock. Are you now saying you didn't hear any allegations?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> There were accusations on Twitter and I spoke to off-their-face people in the Prince Regent who said they had bought drugs from security. Also (and critically, given that you're now bizarrely asking for conformation that these allegations have been aired) the editor of Urban75 wrote: "I'm hearing plenty of dodgy comments about the security and drugs but probably best not to repeat them here", and followed that post up with an image of Spock. Are you now saying you didn't hear any allegations?


I did hear "dodgy comments about the security and drugs" but as I have no absolutely proof to back up any of the comments, I'm not going to post them up here. Because to do so would be libellous.

You, on the other hand, have claimed to be party to "myriad allegations that security were selling drugs." I've asked multiple times for some actual evidence - or at least a source of these many, many, many allegations - but if the best you can come up with is your undocumented claimed conversations with "off-their-face people" in a pub, well, let's leave it at that because it's getting a bit embarrassing now.

At least all your daft posturing has proved how difficult it is to get hard evidence for these kind of claims. Which is exactly why I haven't published them in a public forum as an identifiable author.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Disappointing to see homophobia bubbling up on social media in response to the Mighty Hoopla festival....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Disappointing to see homophobia bubbling up on social media in response to the Mighty Hoopla festival....



yes I saw that - really unpleasant.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> This is dreadful:
> 
> 
> https://www.gaystarnews.com/article...ving-queer-festival-mighty-hoopla/#gs.RRHSM0Q



That is appalling to read.

Doesnt specify where exactly it happened. I hope it wasn't Brixton.

I would have thought in central London this kind of thing wouldn't happen in 2018.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> That is appalling to read.
> 
> Doesnt specify where exactly it happened. I hope it wasn't Brixton.
> 
> I would have thought in central London this kind of thing wouldn't happen in 2018.


It's been confirmed as being in Brixton.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 6, 2018)

I don’t understand why the wall is still up. The metal gates where the turnstiles were are open so anyone can gain access to the site. The event finished 3 days ago, they should at least be forced to allow through access


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2018)

Resident Advisor review:



> The site was more compact than the sprawling Victoria Park, but relative to the number of people who were there things were comfortable. Getting off the tube at Brixton on Saturday afternoon, the foot traffic leading to Brockwell Park showed that the site was going to be under much more strain for the festival's second day. I didn't notice any obvious problems unfolding, but later in the afternoon word got around that The Barn, the enormous structure that in 2017 hosted Aphex Twin, was suffering from overcrowding. (Only around half the venue was in use this year.) The main stage's closure around 9 PM put extra pressure on The Barn, and a decision was made to temporarily stop Four Tet's set in order to disperse the crowd. It was concerning to see words like "dangerous" and "scary" used by festivalgoers in the Twitter post-mortem. There were many great moments throughout the weekend, but it's clear that if Field Day returns to Brockwell Park in 2019, some big changes will need to be made.



Review: Field Day 2018: Five key performances

And that Twitter thread: 



And...


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2018)

I fancy this doesn't quite live up to the caption


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2018)

The Independent was a bit underwhelmed 

Overcrowding issues taint Field Day's move to Brockwell Park in London


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> I don’t understand why the wall is still up. The metal gates where the turnstiles were are open so anyone can gain access to the site. The event finished 3 days ago, they should at least be forced to allow through access



I may be wrong but I thought part of the deal with Field Day was that they would pay for the wall. It would be used for the new closed off Lambeth Country show?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 6, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I may be wrong but I thought part of the deal with Field Day was that they would pay for the wall. It would be used for the new closed off Lambeth Country show?


That was Lovebox.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2018)

This looks very dodgy:


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 11, 2018)

There's a post on the tranquillity site which says that a FD staff member working on this is off due to compassionate leave.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> There's a post on the tranquillity site which says that a FD staff member working on this is off due to compassionate leave.


I'm sorry to hear this but given the big PR splash they made about 'their' generous contribution you think there could be someone else able to take on the job - and able to communicate this to the groups expecting a payment.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

Dates for 2019 announced - Field Day 2019 announced for Brockwell Park on Fri 31st May to 1st June 2019


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

Did we ever find out about where the money for the community awards went?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 5, 2018)

probably towards their Winterville kitty


----------



## sunnysidedown (Oct 5, 2018)

At school the term Hoopla was used to describe the act of being held down and then getting someones bare bum in the your face, followed most of the time by the bum farting. The aim of the assailant was to get their ring-piece as close to the nose of the unfortunate victim as possible before letting one out. Not a particularly nice thing to receive I can tell you.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 15, 2018)

Confirmed: Field Day not returning to Brockwell Park for 2019. The Mighty Hoopla is still expected to apply for a licence.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Green Party statement: 



> News release: Green Party welcomes Field Day decision to withdraw from
> Brockwell Park, calls on Lambeth Council to reset events policy, abandon
> Culture 2020 consultation
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Tweet:


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 16, 2018)

When it gets to around spring time of next year i can imagine some members of Brockwell Tranquility and various other Herne Hill residents are going to be quite disappointed, not because the festival will not be going ahead, but because they will have lost a purpose in their otherwise boring and uneventful lives to complain and campaign about a music festival near to where they live.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 16, 2018)

Feedback session today and tomorrow.


----------



## alcopop (Oct 16, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> When it gets to around spring time of next year i can imagine some members of Brockwell Tranquility and various other Herne Hill residents are going to be quite disappointed, not because the festival will not be going ahead, but because they will have lost a purpose in their otherwise boring and uneventful lives to complain and campaign about a music festival near to where they live.


I think you underestimate the capacity for whining round here


----------



## discobastard (Oct 16, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> When it gets to around spring time of next year i can imagine some members of Brockwell Tranquility and various other Herne Hill residents are going to be quite disappointed, not because the festival will not be going ahead, but because they will have lost a purpose in their otherwise boring and uneventful lives to complain and campaign about a music festival near to where they live.



It's laser sharp, witty, empathic and erudite comments like this that keep me coming back here.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

I could take or leave Field Day but the Mighty Hoopla was a great day out, with throwbacks to the old Brockwell Park Prides. Shame it's a commercial, fenced off affair though.


----------



## pesh (Oct 16, 2018)

theres no way Mighty Hoopla could afford all that infrastructure for a 1 day gig. The Organisers must have a new festival planned for the other days.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 16, 2018)

pesh said:


> theres no way Mighty Hoopla could afford all that infrastructure for a 1 day gig. The Organisers must have a new festival planned for the other days.


My guess is that they will turn it into a multi day affair with a smaller footprint.


----------



## pesh (Oct 16, 2018)

still not going to break even. they couldn't fill the Field Day site for even 1 day.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

pesh said:


> still not going to break even. they couldn't fill the Field Day site for even 1 day.


It felt like they didn't really need all that space and that the festival could have perhaps worked in a smaller site, which may work better for everyone.


----------



## pesh (Oct 16, 2018)

they didn't even have all that space, the entire barn / Four tet crush area was closed off for MH, that area held thousands. still think shrinking it down further for a small target audience won't be profitable with Lambeth's new hardon for superfences and all the rest of it.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 16, 2018)

Not surprised its decided that its not going to work out after 1 year, the fact there was no music on the huge outdoor main stage after about 8pm was ludicrous, no wonder the tents were dangerously busy.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not surprised its decided that its not going to work out after 1 year, the fact there was no music on the huge outdoor main stage after about 8pm was ludicrous, no wonder the tents were dangerously busy.


Saturday was horrible. I felt genuinely scared in the crush by the barn.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2018)

Just emailed:


A NEW FIELD DAY IS COMING

The news is out, Field Day is moving to a new location, and do we have something very exciting to share with you soon... Register now for more info and exclusive access to
2019 Early Bird tickets.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 26, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just emailed:
> 
> 
> A NEW FIELD DAY IS COMING
> ...


Apparently it's north, not a park, never been used for a festival before and the closest residence is over 1km from the nearest stage.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 26, 2018)

Standon Calling site?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 26, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Standon Calling site?



well that would obviously have already been used for a festival before.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry. tired and not reading well enough...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 27, 2018)

A review of the Event Strategy has now appeared in the Lambeth Fwd Plan.

Fancy that.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 27, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> A review of the Event Strategy has now appeared in the Lambeth Fwd Plan.
> 
> Fancy that.


I've heard that, apparently due to a simple oversight, this only looks at Major Events. Events of up to 20K, numbers of which are unlimited, are not being reviewed. For context, Global's festivals failed to hit 20k on at least one of its days and Hoopla will be applying for under 20 on two of its days.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 8, 2019)

Ad popped up in my Instagram:
Cross the Tracks festival - a "brand new one day music festival coming to Brockwell Park June 9th"


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 8, 2019)

oh dear, don't tell the Herne Hill mob, they'll get the pitchforks ready!


----------



## newbie (Feb 8, 2019)

Only Lambeth could publish the splendid notices on the park gates for the license application for Mighty Hoopla.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Feb 8, 2019)

newbie said:


> Only Lambeth could publish the splendid notices on the park gates for the license application for Mighty Hoopla.
> View attachment 161268


Much as it grieves me not to slag off Lambeth, the notices are put up by the applicant not the Council. If you want to put a spanner in the works see how many notices there are, I think as it is in a park they have to put them at intervals around the perimeter... here you are, nicked from another council  

_The notice must be easily seen from the exterior of the premises and, where the premises covers an area of more that 50 metres square,


further notices must be displayed ever 50 metres along the external boundary of the premises adjacent to the highway._

So, no notices every 50m, defective application, leave it until almost the end of consultation & they would have to start again!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> View attachment 161264
> Ad popped up in my Instagram:
> Cross the Tracks festival - a "brand new one day music festival coming to Brockwell Park June 9th"


They're going for the jazz, soul and funk crowd. 

Cross the Tracks – a new one day soul, jazz and funk festival coming to Brockwell Park, Sun 9th June 2019


----------



## newbie (Feb 8, 2019)

Tolpuddle said:


> Much as it grieves me not to slag off Lambeth, the notices are put up by the applicant not the Council. If you want to put a spanner in the works see how many notices there are, I think as it is in a park they have to put them at intervals around the perimeter... here you are, nicked from another council
> 
> _The notice must be easily seen from the exterior of the premises and, where the premises covers an area of more that 50 metres square,
> 
> ...


It's headlined Lambeth and all the contact details are for Lambeth, so I reckon that's both quacking and walking covered.  Either way that's not the most startling thing about the notice.

ps ISTR someone tried the 50m per notice point last year and got nowhere.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2019)

Still curious to know what happened to the promised consultation on the much maligned Events Strategy, scheduled to begin in December. This was touted at the drop in debriefing as a precursor to considering further events.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

Posted on FB:


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 12, 2019)

Some of the local Labour councillors are also now tweeting about it


----------



## clandestino (Feb 12, 2019)

The line up's pretty good, plus it's all-ages and kids under 10 are free. 

LINEUP 
Chaka Khan
Masego Music
Martha Reeves & The Vandellas
Jordan Rakei
The Comet is Coming
The Blackbyrds
OSHUN
STEAM DOWN
Oscar Jerome
Children of Zeus
Eliza
Nubya Garcia
Etta Bond
Poppy Ajudha
Maisha - UK
Joe Armon-Jones & Maxwell Owin
Norman Jay (MBE) (Good Times)
Jazzie B OBE (Soul II Soul)
Joel Culpepper
Taz Modi | maya Law | Lunch Money | Iyamah | JRust & Jake Lavan (CTT) | Ghost Notes | Church of Sound DJ's | Miguel E (Tuckshop) | Ruby Kwasiba Savage | Jazzheadchronic (South London Soul Train) | Aaron L (Stamp The Wax) | Lex Blondin (TRC) | Barry's Here | Noble & Heath | Memorybox

Championing a female orientated line-up, Cross The Tracks’ headliner is none other than Queen of Funk Chaka Khan, whose career spans over five decades of endless hits. This week she announces her first album in 12 years Hello Happiness - fans can have the first listen live in London. Motown heads are in for a treat as all female powerhouse group Martha Reeves & The Vandellas will be performing live, alongside American hip hop come soul duo, OSHUN, who define the sonic manifestation of Afrofuturism. Elsewhere, Island Records signing self confessed jazz come rap pioneer Masego will also head to Brixton.

American rhythm and blues and jazz-funk fusion group The Blackbyrds will be making their way to Brockwell Par whilst Manchester's Children of Zeus will supply their genre-spanning jazz infused hip hop sound. Mercury nominated The Comet is Coming will give crowds a musical education with their unique sound infusing jazz, electronica, funk and psychedelic rock and expect soulful, jazz and hip-hop driven sound from Ninja Tune signee Jordan Rakei.  

That’s not all though, we will also host over 40 of London’s most talked about street food traders bringing food from all the world to Brockwell Park, alongside talks, panels, workshops and an independent creative market including a record fair and local art traders. 

☀️ Set in South London’s Brockwell Park with Herne Hill and Brixton stations just a stone’s throw away, Cross The Tracks is easily accessible for the whole of the city.

Cross The Tracks
Sunday 9th June 2019
Midday - 10pm
Brockwell Park (Subject to License)
Last Entry 8PM.

All ages are permitted (under 17s must be accompanied by an adult over the age of 26).
Children under 10 enter for free.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 12, 2019)

Early bird tickets are £25 - pretty decent for a one-day festival. 

Cross The Tracks


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's the festival plan for Cross The Tracks


----------



## pocketbear (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's the festival plan for Cross The Tracks



So it's basically the same footprint that Field Day had? Wonder what the capacity is for this weekend will be, and how long they want for the build.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2019)

as I said above, only Lambeth...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 25, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Apparently it's north, not a park, never been used for a festival before and the closest residence is over 1km from the nearest stage.


Its near me, just north of Tottenham marsh, between Ikea and the river - the field that its in is a landfill site with no public access, its had a succession of homeless camps on it and can only be reached by bridges. There was a huge multirigger held there a few years back, several Urbanites attended it. The warehouse they are also using is vast. I think its a good place for a festival.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 26, 2019)

pinkmonkey said:


> Its near me, just north of Tottenham marsh, between Ikea and the river - the field that its in is a landfill site with no public access, its had a succession of homeless camps on it and can only be reached by bridges. There was a huge multirigger held there a few years back, several Urbanites attended it. The warehouse they are also using is vast. I think its a good place for a festival.


Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 26, 2019)

It is pretty funny though as that field has been a popular place for free parties for years and I don't think it's the first time there's been a rave in that warehouse either. There's always been plenty of free parties round here because we are a long way from any houses.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

More acts announced 
Mighty Hoopla announce more acts for their Brockwell Park festival, Saturday June 8th 2019


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 13, 2019)

Have your say on how we [Lambeth] manage events in our parks and open spaces.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> Have your say on how we [Lambeth] manage events in our parks and open spaces.


Given the amount of coverage Brixton Buzz has given to both events in the park and the community feedback, you'd think they'd write to tell us about this survey, wouldn't you?


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Given the amount of coverage Brixton Buzz has given to both events in the park and the community feedback, you'd think they'd write to tell us about this survey, wouldn't you?


No!


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2019)

Looks like permission with conditions was granted by Lambeth last night:

Full submission from Mighty Hoopla and Cross the Tracks here: 
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/do...pr-2019 19.30 Licensing Sub-Committee.pdf?T=9

It contains some site plans, times, set up / breakdown schedule plus all their alcohol, entrance, exit policies - so is a massive document. Full meeting minutes on the 29th I think.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

The Friends of Brockwell Park aren't pleased

Horrendous losses of Country Show distort Lambeth events policy, says Friends of Brockwell Park


----------



## newbie (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> The Friends of Brockwell Park aren't pleased
> 
> Horrendous losses of Country Show distort Lambeth events policy, says Friends of Brockwell Park


I've read that 3 times and can't find anything saying FOBP actually support the CS. Their hatred of commercial events seems to be all consuming... they don't appear to have said they're prepared to see the CS cancelled to preserve their peace and quiet (or the mental health of the swan) but that's the impression.  I hope I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2019)

Using the word 'loss' instead of 'cost' when talking about the CS is an odd choice. Its purpose is not to make money.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 1, 2019)

newbie said:


> I've read that 3 times and can't find anything saying FOBP actually support the CS. Their hatred of commercial events seems to be all consuming... they don't appear to have said they're prepared to see the CS cancelled to preserve their peace and quiet (or the mental health of the swan) but that's the impression.  I hope I'm reading it wrong.


Got a similar impression. I read it as they are saying other events need to be put on to cover the cost of the country show. Therefore they want to remove all events including the country show. 

“If the London Borough of Lambeth (LBL) did not have this gigantic financial hole to fill, the pressure to hold huge commercial events in public parks, which so many local people strenuously object to, would disappear overnight,’ said FOBP chair, Peter Bradley.”


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

The costs of putting on the Country Show are escalating upwards at a disturbing trajectory. Those massive, park-spanning fences backed by a full, bag-rummaging security ensemble don't come cheap. The total loss to Lambeth for the 2017 show was around £350k - and that has apparently more than doubled to £800k, post fence.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2019)

The council have been using the Country Show funding argument to support their use of the park for purely private commercial events which close large areas off for weeks at a time. Although they have never quite said it in public, they are happy for it to be understood that the Country Show's survival is dependent on turning Brockwell Park into an commercial event venue. I don't follow the FoBP but I'd hope / have thought that their intention is to dismiss or diminish that argument rather than argue against the Country Show. But if that's their aim it isn't very clear.

There is certainly an argument that the Country Show need not run at such a huge loss and, if better managed, could possibly fund itself - article here regarding 2017 figures. Lambeth's own attendance and spend per head data for 2017 (used to promote the event to sponsors and concessions)  suggested £3.5-4.75 million was spent by visitors at the show but they only received £322,000 from the concessions in which it was spent. Despite being managed in an increasingly commercial way, the income from concessions  actually fell by about £13,000 in 2018 - although this was made up by an increase in sponsorship. So something seems very wrong with the way the show is being run.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 2, 2019)

At least the Friends of Brockwell Park will have something to occupy themselves with for a couple of months, they wouldnt know what to do if they didnt have a free festival to campaign against.

With a doubling in the loss amount from the Lambeth County Fair you would have hoped the council would put 2 and 2 together, and correctly concluded that the fence was a fucking stupid and expensive idea, and get rid. But it seems that isnt their strategy with the future of the show, which is as bewildering as it is infuriating.


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> At least the Friends of Brockwell Park will have something to occupy themselves with for a couple of months, they wouldnt know what to do if they didnt have a free festival to campaign against.
> 
> With a doubling in the loss amount from the Lambeth County Fair you would have hoped the council would put 2 and 2 together, and correctly concluded that the fence was a fucking stupid and expensive idea, and get rid. But it seems that isnt their strategy with the future of the show, which is as bewildering as it is infuriating.



How do you think the insurance and health and safety implications would pan out if they simply said '_let's not bother with a fence this year_'?  I'm not really sure you understand how 'things' work.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 2, 2019)

I am no expert in organising and delivering festivals, but didn't the Lambeth County Show run perfectly fine with no fence for over 40 years?


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I am no expert in organising and delivering festivals, but didn't the Lambeth County Show run perfectly fine with no fence for over 40 years?



You've managed to pack two fallacies into one sentence - that's pretty impressive.

1) The fact that you think it has run 'perfectly fine for over 40 years' has nothing to do with any newer insurance or health and safety requirements (effectively the sanitisation and stripping all the fun out of everyday life)

2) Has the show run 'perfectly fine' for over 40 years?  It has run for over 40 years but what do you mean by perfectly fine?  Has there been no crime or disorder for 40 years?

I'm not in favour of the fence but this kind of loose thinking and lazy language really does nothing to advance the cause.

ETA *three* fallacies!


----------



## Dan U (May 2, 2019)

editor said:


> The Friends of Brockwell Park aren't pleased
> 
> Horrendous losses of Country Show distort Lambeth events policy, says Friends of Brockwell Park



Not quite sure I follow the logic in this part of their statement

"To force major events on parks and open spaces solely to help plug that LCS gap in the council’s finances is neither right nor sustainable, the FOBP believes, _*it is illegal*"_


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2019)

Dan U said:


> Not quite sure I follow the logic in this part of their statement
> 
> "To force major events on parks and open spaces solely to help plug that LCS gap in the council’s finances is neither right nor sustainable, the FOBP believes, _*it is illegal*"_


I'd imagine that they are referring to established trust law governing the use of funds generated by hire of the park. It is based on old case law which, coincidentally, was originally establish in a case about Brockwell Park in the 19C. However it has very recently been upheld in relation to Finsbury Park. I'm not sure, however, that spending on a free festival in the park (rather than putting funds into general council coffers) would infringe the law - which is why Lambeth have more recently started stressing that they are using the park hire fees to fund the festival rather than absorbing cash into a central pot. Although there are some other legal angles I have heard, such as percentages of park area which can be enclosed, which they may be referring to.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> At least the Friends of Brockwell Park will have something to occupy themselves with for a couple of months, they wouldnt know what to do if they didnt have a free festival to campaign against.
> 
> With a doubling in the loss amount from the Lambeth County Fair you would have hoped the council would put 2 and 2 together, and correctly concluded that the fence was a fucking stupid and expensive idea, and get rid. But it seems that isnt their strategy with the future of the show, which is as bewildering as it is infuriating.


Let's not forget those mysterious, seemingly-invisible wave of violent incidents that apparently drove the council decision to introduce the fence with the minutes of the debriefing meeting kept away from the public gaze, despite repeated FoI requests. 

Lambeth Council refuses to publish documents explaining why the Great Wall of Brockwell is needed for the 2018 Country Show


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2019)

discobastard said:


> You've managed to pack two fallacies into one sentence - that's pretty impressive.
> 
> 1) The fact that you think it has run 'perfectly fine for over 40 years' has nothing to do with any newer insurance or health and safety requirements (effectively the sanitisation and stripping all the fun out of everyday life)
> 
> ...



I agree with jimbarkanoodle .

Based on my experience of attending the Country fair for many years.

This isn't to be dismissed as loose thinking.


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I agree with jimbarkanoodle .
> 
> Based on my experience of attending the Country fair for many years.
> 
> This isn't to be dismissed as loose thinking.


In what way?


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2019)

discobastard said:


> In what way?



Its long personal experience of the festival before the fence.


----------



## discobastard (May 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Its long personal experience of the festival before the fence.


What are your experiences of the Country Show pre and post fence and how do they differ?  Bearing in mind that you can't really compare one single year against 40?

And also to say that I don't support the fence either, so we don't need to argue about that.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2019)

discobastard said:


> What are your experiences of the Country Show pre and post fence and how do they differ?  Bearing in mind that you can't really compare one single year against 40?
> 
> And also to say that I don't support the fence either, so we don't need to argue about that.



I didn't go when fence was put in. Fence put me off.


----------



## newbie (May 3, 2019)

editor said:


> The costs of putting on the Country Show are escalating upwards at a disturbing trajectory. Those massive, park-spanning fences backed by a full, bag-rummaging security ensemble don't come cheap. The total loss to Lambeth for the 2017 show was around £350k - and that has apparently more than doubled to £800k, post fence.


Where did FoBP get that 800k figure from?  I've been poking around Lambeth Country Show, in particular looking at the published costs for 2017 and 2018 which shows 'Total cost to the council' of £358,280 and £627,250, so an increase of just over 1/4 million, but not more than doubling.

Of that the major increases were:
entertainment 26k
Infrastructure/fencing/trackway  45k
sanitary facilities 25k
security 68k
traffic management 40k

Are the 2016 figures available anywhere? Before the superfence and alcohol searches.  I wonder what the the infrastructure, security and traffic management costs were.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I didn't go when fence was put in. Fence put me off.


I did and it was fucking rubbish compared to the year before - and that wasn't just my opinion. The fence and the security completely changes the vibe of the show, as has Lambeth's recent policy of advertising it all over London:



> Lambeth also carried out a visitor survey which reveal significant drops in satisfaction levels which it anticipated as a result of changes to the show.
> 
> In 2017 75% of people surveyed rated the show as Very Good, which dropped to 24% in 2018.
> 
> Only 47% of people said they would return next year compared to 91% in 2017.


Lambeth Country Show 2019 stays free but controversial fence to remain as satisfaction levels plummet


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2019)

newbie said:


> Where did FoBP get that 800k figure from?  I've been poking around Lambeth Country Show, in particular looking at the published costs for 2017 and 2018 which shows 'Total cost to the council' of £358,280 and £627,250, so an increase of just over 1/4 million, but not more than doubling.
> 
> Of that the major increases were:
> entertainment 26k
> ...



There's reference here to the budget for the 2011 show being £322,000:

Council propose September dates for Lambeth Country Show

And then the budget for the 2012 show being £400,000

Lambeth Country Show confirmed with £400k budget

But is the 'cost' or 'losses' the budget minus revenue? That article implies a £400k budget with £100k hoped to be recuperated from fees - which would indicate a 'cost' of £300k.

Is FOBP's £800k number perhaps the 'budget' prior to revenue being subtracted from it?


----------



## newbie (May 3, 2019)

teuchter said:


> There's reference here to the budget for the 2011 show being £322,000:
> 
> Council propose September dates for Lambeth Country Show
> 
> ...


cheers.  The overall cost in 2017 was 691,000 rising to almost exactly 1 million in 2018. 


following up those links, I noticed the attendance estimates appear to be dropping
2011, 200,000
2015, 160,000
2017, 150,000
2018, 'over 100,000'


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

newbie said:


> cheers.  The overall cost in 2017 was 691,000 rising to almost exactly 1 million in 2018.
> 
> 
> following up those links, I noticed the attendance estimates appear to be dropping
> ...


That shitty fence and bag probing security put a *lot *of people off. Loads of old school Brixtonites I know boycotted the show and it used to be one of their real annual highlights. Lambeth have fucked it just like they fucked the fireworks. 

Lambeth Country Show boycott in response to the Great Brockwell Wall, booze ban, body and bag searches


----------



## newbie (May 3, 2019)

editor said:


> That shitty fence and bag probing security put a *lot *of people off. Loads of old school Brixtonites I know boycotted the show and it used to be one of their real annual highlights. Lambeth have fucked it just like they fucked the fireworks.
> 
> Lambeth Country Show boycott in response to the Great Brockwell Wall, booze ban, body and bag searches


yes.  I didn't go either.

Since they started calling themselves a Co-operative Council in 2010 or so they've managed to more than double the overall costs while halving the attendance and seeing the satisfaction levels plummet. They're good, aren't they.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2019)

I went last year and didn't feel the fence had massively changed the atmosphere inside, but would much rather the fence was not there.

I can understand that the fence might be something forced on Lambeth by their insurers.

I can also imagine that Lambeth are too useless just to shop around and find an insurer that doesn't impose such conditions, though.


----------



## newbie (May 3, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I went last year and didn't feel the fence had massively changed the atmosphere inside, but would much rather the fence was not there.
> 
> I can understand that the fence might be something forced on Lambeth by their insurers.
> 
> I can also imagine that Lambeth are too useless just to shop around and find an insurer that doesn't impose such conditions, though.


between '17 and '18 the insurance cost went up 48%, but it was still only 8 grand.  I find it hard to believe an insurer could insist the costs of eg traffic management should go up from 7 to 47k  or impose fence + security costs of an additional 110k or so.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

newbie said:


> yes.  I didn't go either.
> 
> Since they started calling themselves a Co-operative Council in 2010 or so they've managed to more than double the overall costs while halving the attendance and seeing the satisfaction levels plummet. They're good, aren't they.


I went and it had lost most of its charm. I've been a huge supporter of the Country Show but this is the first year I'm considering not going. Last year felt more like a faceless themed corporate festival.


----------



## RoyReed (May 3, 2019)

Just three days to go on this if you haven't done so already.

Have your say on how we [Lambeth] manage events in our parks and open spaces.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2019)

newbie said:


> between '17 and '18 the insurance cost went up 48%, but it was still only 8 grand.  I find it hard to believe an insurer could insist the costs of eg traffic management should go up from 7 to 47k  or impose fence + security costs of an additional 110k or so.



I find it perfectly believable - it's like when you are looking for buildings insurance, some insurers will have conditions that would be stupidly expensive to comply with. But the solution is usually to find another insurer.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 3, 2019)

Yep we didn’t go. One of the big attractions was being able to wander in and out freely. It used to be such a great event for all of the community but families on low incomes who can longer bring drinks in are being priced out.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> Just three days to go on this if you haven't done so already.
> 
> Have your say on how we [Lambeth] manage events in our parks and open spaces.


It's a shit survey, mind.


----------



## RoyReed (May 3, 2019)

editor said:


> It's a shit survey, mind.


I hope you said as much in your answers - I did.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2019)

All the stuff about insurance is bollox.

Tbh I really don't understand Progress led Lambeth the Cooperative Council

The Council have opposed any FOI requests so that residents can have informed opinion.

Its because of the Green party Cllrs that residents have info. And that does not shed the Cops in a good light.

As teuchter posted the Country Fair was not about making a profit. It was a community event bringing all sections of the community together.

Something that the capitalist evaluation of profit and loss does not cater for.

The Lambeth country fair was example of community cohesion. This can't be measured in monetary terms.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> Just three days to go on this if you haven't done so already.
> 
> Have your say on how we [Lambeth] manage events in our parks and open spaces.



Im slightly pissed so won't fill it in today.

At least I can look through the questions now. It used to be that one could not. I did complain about this a while back.

After reading the questions I would say put strongly disagree to all of them.

They are leading questions. Take this:



> In order to try and diversify events income and reduce the pressure on grassed areas, we are proposing to devote more time and effort to marketing non-grass areas such as in and around buildings, town squares and on parts of unused all-weather sports pitches.



This means more corporate bollox on Windrush square.

None of the questions is to be trusted. Ticking agree will be used by Council officers to do what they want.

So if as many people as possible just tick strongly disagree to all questions it will fuck up the results that these questions are guiding people to.

Its also quicker to tick (fuck you council officer) strongly disagree to all questions.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 23, 2019)

Interesting how the opinions of those on the East Dulwich forum seem a lot more pragmatic about the upcoming Gala/Jam on the Rye festival on Peckham Rye, compared to those of The Friends of Brockwell Park about festivals held within.

The East Dulwich Forum

Although i dont know the size of Gala compared to the programmed festivals in Brockwell Park this summer, i do get that they are 2 different scenarios in many ways. However, i found the majority of the comments on the above thread quite refreshing compared to the vitriol that was thrown around about Field Day and will likely continue about Mighty Hoopla etc this year.


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2019)

They still fucked up the park on the Rye - great big deep tyre tracks as they decided to derig when the ground was wet.

the EDF is a funny place - not unlike here - but the people who were vociferous in their complaints about the festival now work directly with the local councilllors on it, less so online.

Ps Mighty Hoopla & Field Day have yet to release some of the promised HH neighbourood grants.

It's also less time on Peckham Rye - 12 days, and is a smaller footprint in a corner area of the park. So like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> They still fucked up the park on the Rye - great big deep tyre tracks as they decided to derig when the ground was wet.
> 
> the EDF is a funny place - not unlike here - but the people who were vociferous in their complaints about the festival now work directly with the local councilllors on it, less so online.
> 
> ...


Some of them like to complain about Dulwich Hamlet too. Even the noise of the crowd upsets some of them.

And as you say, the festival site on Peckham Rye is miles smaller.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2019)

It's back! 







In photos: The Great Wall of Brockwell Park is back for summer 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2019)

Got some free tickets up for grabs for Cross The Tracks! Win FREE VIP tickets for Cross The Tracks festival, Brockwell Park, Sun 9th June 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

The Mighty Hoopla seemed a fair bit busier this year. Kate Nash was great, as was Cathy Dennis (_how many_ hits has she written?!)


























In photos: Mighty Hoopla festival in Brockwell Park, south London, Sat 8th June 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

And photos from Cross The Tracks, which I enjoyed more. The mix of people made it feel a bit like an old school Country Show, albeit with the fucking fence and entry fee.





































In photos: Cross The Tracks festival in Brockwell Park, south London, Sunday 9th June 2019


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 11, 2019)

Seemed a bit chaotic in its organisation - Sniffer dogs and clueless security on day 2! Plus they messed up lots of stage times and changed stage names at the last minute. The thing about festival sound checks is that you don't get them, but the engineer should have some sense of what the band needs in advance. They didn't seem to bother so both the Children of Zeus and Steam Down sets started with ten minutes of each band asking for the stage pa to be adjusted so they could hear themselves (each band was there for 20 mins before their stage time, whilst the sound engineer played tunes off his ipad). Not exactly interesting for the audience. 

Slightly confused by why Chaka didn't play her latest single, as her band sound checked with it on Sunday morning.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 11, 2019)

The field above the lido car park has been churned up by today’s lorries not driving over the duckboards.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 11, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> The field above the lido car park has been churned up by today’s lorries not driving over the duckboards.


There’s a place for festivals and that’s in a field in Hampshire. Destroying Brockwell Park field by field is not the answer.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 12, 2019)

Glad they felt the need for sniffer dogs for a Sunday afternoon Soul and Jazz fest.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 13, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Glad they felt the need for sniffer dogs for a Sunday afternoon Soul and Jazz fest.


Even more embarrising was the group of security guards walking up to anyone smoking rollies demanding they hand it over to them to sniff/check.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

what cuntish security firm was this?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 13, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Even more embarrising was the group of security guards walking up to anyone smoking rollies demanding they hand it over to them to sniff/check.


I asked one for directions to a particular stage. They didn't know, so I asked them the direction to the nearest fire exit - cue lots of head scratching and spinning around...


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2019)

Sister Sledge headlining next year's Cross The Tracks
Cross The Tracks 2020 Festival releases details of their Brockwell Park line up, with Sister Sledge headlining

New Wide Awake festival on the Friday 
Wide Awake Festival is coming to Brockwell Park, 5th June 2020


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

Festival  line up 








						Cross The Tracks festival in Brockwell Park announces full line up for Sunday, 7th June 2020
					

London’s Cross The Tracks festival returns to Brockwell Park on Sunday 7th June for another day of hip-hop, R&B, disco, funk, jazz and soul, with street food, craft beer, wellness, a record and…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

Another coronavirus casualty Mighty Hoopla cancels 2020 Brockwell Park festival, but will return in 2021


----------



## spitfire (Apr 8, 2020)

Wide Awake cancelled yesterday as well.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Wide Awake cancelled yesterday as well.



Cheers - I've updated the page now. I was waiting for them to write to me, but they didn't!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Cheers - I've updated the page now. I was waiting for them to write to me, but they didn't!



No worries. 

I drink with one of the guys who is organising the marketing. I shall chastise him. (Although I would imagine he's been laid off as he is a freelancer which probably explains it).

I was probably going to come down for it as well, next time!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

Coming back in 2021

Summer Events Series 2021 is proposing a ten-day gated event in Brockwell Park, running from the 4th to 13th June 2021, with six major event days, and four days of open community events in between. 









						Six major events in Brockwell Park proposed in the Summer Event Series 2021
					

Although there’s no guarantee that any festivals will be able to take place next year because of Covid, the Summer Events Series 2021 is proposing a ten-day gated event in Brockwell Park, run…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2020)

Update:  Brockwell Park news Friends of Brockwell Park “outraged” over plans to close the park for private events in Summer 2021


----------



## Rushy (Nov 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Update:  Brockwell Park news Friends of Brockwell Park “outraged” over plans to close the park for private events in Summer 2021


Apparently there have been problems with that email address for Clare Horan. Brockwell Park Community Partnership advise that it is incorrect and should be choran2@Lambeth.gov.uk 

There is still no mention of any consultation on Lambeth's website. Apparently it ends in a little over a week.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2021)

The Mighty Hoopla plan on returning to Brockwell Park in September 









						Mighty Hoopla at Brockwell Park – festival announces new date for September 2021
					

After last year’s event was cancelled due to coronavirus concerns, the organisers have announced that the Mighty Hoopla festival will be returning to Brockwell Park on Saturday 4th September …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2021)

2021 line up Mighty Hoopla announces the pop-tastic line up for its Brockwell Park festival in September 2021


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2021)

editor said:


> 2021 line up Mighty Hoopla announces the pop-tastic line up for its Brockwell Park festival in September 2021


Not THE Katie Price surely 😳?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2021)

Festival update Cross The Tracks festival returns to Brockwell Park, Sun 5th Sept 2021


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2021)

Update about the line up: Cross The Tracks announces first wave of acts for Brockwell Park festival in September 2021


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Hoopla sells out Mighty Hoopla sells out all 25,000 tickets for its Brockwell Park festival in Sept 2021


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 9, 2021)

This looks like hipster magnet of a one dayer festival. Perhaps Field Day is going to be cancelled, and they've put this together for its crowd.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

which ones are the hipster bands?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> which ones are the hipster bands?



Probably the ones with silly names like "Tropical Fuck Storm" and "Crack Cloud".


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> which ones are the hipster bands?


A Certain Ratio if we're still in 1977


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> A Certain Ratio if we're still in 1977


or 2002


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2021)

tbh that's a pretty good lineup for 35 quid, I'd go if it was local (ACR are playing in Preston in the summer so I'll probably see them at least)


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

Hey - any photographers want a free press pass to the Mighty Hoopla festival in Brockwell park on Saturday in exchange for covering the event for Brixton Buzz?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 2, 2021)

Despite me dismissing 'Wide Awake' as hipster magent of a festival I am going along after work tomorrow as I got a freebie, and if anyone fancies it there are loads going for a fraction of the original price on Ticketswap


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Despite me dismissing 'Wide Awake' as hipster magent of a festival I am going along after work tomorrow as I got a freebie, and if anyone fancies it there are loads going for a fraction of the original price on Ticketswap


I'll be there!


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 3, 2021)

Just walking into Brixton and the crowds of people walking towards the festival are pretty heavy


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 3, 2021)

I think I can faintly hear it from the Ferndale side of Acre Lane. Which bodes well.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I think I can faintly hear it from the Ferndale side of Acre Lane. Which bodes well.


I think you'll be hearing a lot more around 1.30!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 3, 2021)

I might complain and have it turned down


----------



## spitfire (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm supposed to be there right now getting myself warmed up for IDLES but I sacked it off for reasons. 

Have fun.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 3, 2021)

editor said:


> I think you'll be hearing a lot more around 1.30!



Yep, can clearly hear the words to the song


----------



## Jimbeau (Sep 3, 2021)

Crikey - there's some wattage. Just off a Teams call with a colleague who could tell it was IDLES on stage despite my being at the back of the house with the windows shut. 

I'm rather enjoying it. Though I might revise that opinion when it's time to put the kids to bed.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 3, 2021)

im impressed and glad i can hear it all even from almost a mile away. Just a bit frustrating i have another 2.5 hours of work before i can head over myself. 

Did i just hear them singing 'Wonderwall'?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

I haven't made it up there yet but it sounds quieter than the Country Show from here.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 3, 2021)

I shouldnt have thought so, but any sniffers on the way in?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2021)

Is this what I've been hearing all afternoon?  I thought it must have been a neighbour.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 3, 2021)

Was that Shame that just finished?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2021)

It’s a piss take to fence off so much.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Was that Shame that just finished?


They're on at 9.30 I think


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

Black Midi onstage. 

A 440ml can of Red Stripe is £5.75 here. FFS.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm not sure whether it was because I hadn't been to an outdoor music event for 2 years, but I ended up having a blinder in that park yesterday, mainly due to the big red dance tent. I was expecting some uninteresting yet cool, trendy minimal tech but instead was treated to some pounding hard house by the lady who was on before Daniel Avery which was tremendous. Most people in the crowd giving it some welly too, rather than just standing there looking confused. Daniel Avery was brilliant afterwards with plenty of trippy lights and lasers.

Wasn't too chuffed to see the excessive use of sniffer dogs though. The only other time I've seen such targeted use is when visiting prison. I'm not sure whether it was the Police/councils instruction or the security company flexing their muscles (hire us for you event we have response, dogs etc etc) but I find it intrusive and unnecessary.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2021)

Pics here 































						In photos: Wide Awake Festival in Brockwell Park, south London
					

Wide Awake made its debut yesterday in Brockwell Park, with packed crowds watching a bill of leftfield indie, post punk, electronica, techno, and jazz..



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2021)

Am wondering if there's been a more local band headline a big festival. They did great.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2021)

Pics from the Mighty Hoopla 























						In photos: the magnificent Mighty Hoopla in Brockwell Park, south London
					

The mighty Mighty Hoopla returned to Brockwell Park yesterday as part of a weekend of festivals in the south London park. Brixton Buzz went along and grabbed some of the glamour (once we’d go…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 5, 2021)

I drove through Brixton last night about 10:20pm and was startled by the thousands and thousands of people swarming all over the place, all dressed up and many in sparkly/spangly clothes. 

Would that have been this event ending?  

Initially, I just thought it was people heading to a club, but there was SO many people and for such a long time, that it had to be something major going on. 

Felt a bit surreal to someone like me who doesn't get out much (at all!) these days anyway. It felt like it used to be to get tangled up with a football crowd back in the day, but with football colours replaced with sequins.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> I drove through Brixton last night about 10:20pm and was startled by the thousands and thousands of people swarming all over the place, all dressed up and many in sparkly/spangly clothes.
> 
> Would that have been this event ending?
> 
> ...


Yep. I don't think you can find a crowd_ less_ like a football crowd!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 5, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> I drove through Brixton last night about 10:20pm and was startled by the thousands and thousands of people swarming all over the place, all dressed up and many in sparkly/spangly clothes.
> 
> Would that have been this event ending?
> 
> ...


I'm a bit gutted I was out of the area last night because it sounds like it was a great atmosphere all round.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I'm a bit gutted I was out of the area last night because it sounds like it was a great atmosphere all round.


I played an after show party at the Effra Social and we broke the house record 

The crowd were bloody brilliant too - they were singing louder than the PA!


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 5, 2021)

Was it linked in with Pride?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 5, 2021)

editor said:


> I played an after show party at the Effra Social and we broke the house record
> 
> The crowd were bloody brilliant too - they were singing louder than the PA!


We had Shame DJ our after party on Friday night. They mostly played gabba which was a fitting end to such a brilliant day.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 5, 2021)

Vibe in Brixton over last few days has been superb.
Local festivals plus Jungle playing Academy.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 5, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Was it linked in with Pride?


As far as I know, there was no link. Pride in London is usually the last weekend of June and it was cancelled this year. 


Flamboyant costumes aren't only seen on Pride parades, though


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2021)

I wish I could play to this crowd every week!









						In photos: Mighty Hoopla after party at the Effra Social, Brixton
					

After the fun of the Mighty Hoopla festival in Brockwell Park, Brixton Buzz hosted a record-breaking after-party at our regular venue, the Effra Social. We had an amazing crowd in all night –…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2021)

Photos from Cross The Tracks 





















This band were fucking awesome!









						In photos: Cross The Tracks 2021 festival in Brockwell Park
					

Wrapping up a weekend of festivals in Brockwell Park was the return of the Cross The Tracks event. Brixton Buzz was there to capture these images:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				
















						In photos: Cross The Tracks 2021 festival in Brockwell Park
					

Wrapping up a weekend of festivals in Brockwell Park was the return of the Cross The Tracks event. Brixton Buzz was there to capture these images:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 8, 2021)

Woo!









						Wide Awake 2021 review: a portrait of a punk scene that’s still thriving
					

The inaugural Wide Awake festival in London's Brockwell Park saw the scene of bands formed at the Windmill graduate onto bigger stages.




					www.nme.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 8, 2021)

editor said:


> I played an after show party at the Effra Social and we broke the house record


just out of interest how is the record measured, I thought there’d be a limit on numbers ?


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 8, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> just out of interest how is the record measured, I thought there’d be a limit on numbers ?


I'd expect the door staff to keep a record - manual clicker etc.
But knowing the Effra social probably took notice of any crowd legislation.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 8, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> just out of interest how is the record measured, I thought there’d be a limit on numbers ?



Bar take I would say.

That's certainly how we used to measure it when we were resident at the Dogstar


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 8, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Bar take I would say.
> 
> That's certainly how we used to measure it when we were resident at the Dogstar



ooh, when were that and what was you called ?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 8, 2021)

editor said:


> sPhotos from Cross The Tracks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SoK are the best band in the UK right now IMO. Gutted I couldn't go.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> just out of interest how is the record measured, I thought there’d be a limit on numbers ?


It was on bar sales.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> But knowing the Effra social probably took notice of any crowd legislation.


What are you on about now?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 8, 2021)

Crispy said:


> SoK are the best band in the UK right now IMO. Gutted I couldn't go.


Never heard of them but have been enjoying it all evening, cheers!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 8, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ooh, when were that and what was you called ?



Myself and my mates played there at an Alabama 3 after party and were invited to be part of the new line up replacing the original resident.

We were residents first Saturday of the month for around 5 years from 96 - 01ish. Timescales are approximate...no names, no pack drill. Night was called PACT. 'Cos it was.

I do find it interesting that I got some friction for playing there BITD after I had been a bit of a feature of various Brixton warehouse parties and Brady's etc. but now it's considered propah Brixton.  I guess the departure of the Merritts may have something to do with this. I still played at the "real" places for little or fuck all. Loved all of it, would do it all again in a heartbeat.

I have some mixes on Mixcloud that capture the atmosphere but the mixing reflects the time of night, ambitious and fucked.  It sounds great when you're in the big room (probly) but the recording shows warts and all.

eta: do we need a Dogstar thread? Plenty gone on there over the years, might be a good place to deposit photo's, mixes etc.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 9, 2021)

editor said:


> It was on bar sales.


not the best way to measure it to be honest unless you adjust it


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> not the best way to measure it to be honest unless you adjust it


It's how most bars judge the 'success' of an event in my long experience of putting on events. No idea what 'adjustments' are supposed to be made to this simple formula, tbh.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 9, 2021)

editor said:


> It's how most bars judge the 'success' of an event in my long experience of putting on events. No idea what 'adjustments' are supposed to be made to this simple formula, tbh.


er, inflation? Prices always go up, bar records are always beaten.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 9, 2021)

I remember going to Camden Palace in the early noughties where the bar take must have been absolute tuppence, apart from 1500 x £3.50 bottles of a water


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 9, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Myself and my mates played there at an Alabama 3 after party and were invited to be part of the new line up replacing the original resident.
> 
> We were residents first Saturday of the month for around 5 years from 96 - 01ish. Timescales are approximate...no names, no pack drill. Night was called PACT. 'Cos it was.
> 
> ...



thank you I would definitely have been in the dog when you played, memories are blurry, there was some good sessions, lol Hammond, joe egg, larry love karaoke, Weatherall now and again but I had a bit of a problem with the place so I wouldn’t be the person to start a thread on it....




DaphneM said:


> er, inflation? Prices always go up, bar records are always beaten.



...and more affluent punters, less pints, more cocktails and more bottles of the fizzy stuff.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> er, inflation? Prices always go up, bar records are always beaten.



I really can't be arsed with this ludicrous nit-picking. Bar records are not always beaten - that's why so many pubs close.

FYI: The bar has only been under new ownership for a year and a half, but my night took substantially more (we're talking thousands) than the previous best event. So let me enjoy that, eh? It doesn't happen often.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I remember going to Camden Palace in the early noughties where the bar take must have been absolute tuppence, apart from 1500 x £3.50 bottles of a water


There was lots of staff dipping into that profit pie too.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 9, 2021)

editor said:


> I really can't be arsed with this ludicrous nit-picking. Bar records are not always beaten - that's why so many pubs close.
> 
> FYI: The bar has only been under new ownership for a year and a half, but my night took substantially more (we're talking thousands) than the pervious best event. So let me enjoy that, eh? It doesn't happen often.


I wasn't having a go. I'm sure it was very successful.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 9, 2021)

editor said:


> I really can't be arsed with this ludicrous nit-picking. Bar records are not always beaten - that's why so many pubs close.
> 
> FYI: The bar has only been under new ownership for a year and a half, but my night took substantially more (we're talking thousands) than the pervious best event. So let me enjoy that, eh? It doesn't happen often.


Can't be arsed but just let me state one more time how successful my night was.
lol.
Ok Ed.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

<not worth bothering with thick troll>


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 9, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> thank you I would definitely have been in the dog when you played, memories are blurry, there was some good sessions, lol Hammond, joe egg, larry love karaoke, Weatherall now and again but I had a bit of a problem with the place so I wouldn’t be the person to start a thread on it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cuppa tee said:


> thank you I would definitely have been in the dog when you played, memories are blurry, there was some good sessions, lol Hammond, joe egg, larry love karaoke, Weatherall now and again but I had a bit of a problem with the place so I wouldn’t be the person to start a thread on it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah especially at the moment - there's been a big increase in prices  post covid


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 9, 2021)

editor said:


> Yes it was successful. I worked really hard at it and I'm chuffed that it did so well. And it's made even better that it seems to rile you so much.
> 
> Are you going to explain your earlier comment about the Effra or are you just going to continue to snipe away in your usual pathetic fashion?


Rile ? Because I pointed something out? Righto.

There is absolutely no point in engaging with you about the Effra because the bias you have for it due to them employing you to play there.

'You worked really hard' - good.
i would be really surprised if it wasn't a record breaking weekend for establishments around Brockwell due to the events in the park. You'd have to be a fucking cretin if you couldn't take advantage of the influx due to said events.

Pub on main drag from festival site has a bumper weekend - shocker.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 9, 2021)

editor said:


> There was lots of staff dipping into that profit pie too.


I think the staff profit pie came from a different source of intoxicants! Although probably not the bar staff. They deserved a few quid extra for lining the bars with plastic cups of tap water come 4am though


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Rile ? Because I pointed something out? Righto.
> 
> There is absolutely no point in engaging with you about the Effra because the bias you have for it due to them employing you to play there.
> 
> ...



Landlord scum going on about working hard. LOL.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 9, 2021)

editor said:


> Landlord scum going on about working hard. LOL.


nice edit.
Should have had the courage to leave the previous one up.
The irony of you calling others 'spineless'
🤣


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> <not worth bothering with thick troll>


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 9, 2021)

Another edit but we'll move on.
The issues I've had with Effra have been passed on to relevant people and Portobello and don't need to be made public on the forum.
Piss all over your thread - nonsense. Stop being so sensitive.
What i do for a living has nothing to do with anyone - you just want to know that information as something to attack.

'A keyboard warrior'- you are the one throwing insults Ed

'Exploit for profit' - now that is laughable.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Another edit but we'll move on.
> The issues I've had with Effra have been passed on to relevant people and Portobello and don't need to be made public on the forum.
> Piss all over your thread - nonsense. Stop being so sensitive.
> What i do for a living has nothing to do with anyone - you just want to know that information as something to attack.
> ...


You've pretty much ruined this thread with your spiteful pettiness, and I'm not going to let your personal vendetta continue to disrupt any further threads.

We're both on mutual ignore from now on, so that means you don't respond to, comment on, quote or interact with me in any way.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 9, 2021)

Are you ok?
a personal vendetta ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Piss all over your thread - nonsense.


it’s not anyone’s thread....the person that started it got banned.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 10, 2021)

thatescalatedquickly.gif


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 10, 2021)

Really wasn’t my intention.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> it’s not anyone’s thread....the person that started it got banned.


A *ghost thread*, also known as a *phantom thread*, is a thread with no living crew aboard; it may be a ghostly thread, such as the _Flying Dutchman_, or a physical thread found adrift with its contributors banned or dead


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 10, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> A *ghost thread*, also known as a *phantom thread*, is a thread with no living crew aboard; it may be a ghostly thread, such as the _Flying Dutchman_, or a physical thread found adrift with its contributors banned or dead



nice analogy, another nautical vibe might be one where banning is equivalent to being made to walk the plank.....


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> nice analogy, another nautical vibe might be one where banning is equivalent to being made to walk the plank.....


Or set adrift in a leaky boat.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Or set adrift in a leaky boat.


...that would be a good analogy for my internet existence to date, drifting in shark infested waters going slowly mad from drinking briney and my own piss....


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 14, 2021)

Cross the Tracks back in 2022
5th June.

😔


----------



## ehg (Sep 14, 2021)

Wide Awake - Saturday 28th May 2022
Mighty Hoopla - Friday 3rd June & Saturday 4th June 2022
Cross The Tracks - Sunday 5th June 2022

So it's definitely two weekends of festivals next summer, with free community events in the week inbetween. This is what they'd planned to do in 2020, then scaled back due to Covid. Does anyone know what the new festivals being added on Friday 27th May and Sunday 29th May are going to be?


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2021)

Fat White Family to headline next year!


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2021)

Here's what's coming up in 2022


----------



## nick (Dec 20, 2021)

Keen on the Friday at wide awake.
Although not so sure about the claim on the website: "Primal Scream headline, playing an iconic album that’s had an influence on many of the acts on our bill. It’s also the first time they’ve played Screamadelica* in **f**ull live for the first time in a decade*."

Pretty sure they played it at Ally Pally in September (well - at least, mates asked us if we wanted to buy tickets with them )


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2022)

Madness coming to Brockwell park 








						Madness announce an ‘all day party’ in Brockwell Park on 2nd June 2022
					

Madness have announced an “all-day party” in Brockwell Park to coincide with the Queen’s Jubilee Bank Holiday weekend. Taking place on Thursday, 2nd June, the event will feature three stages,  food…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Madness coming to Brockwell park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keen on this. Not so keen on the probable sniffer dogs at the gates and £6 cans of Red Stripe.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2022)

City Splash headliners announced 








						City Splash reggae festival announces headline acts for Brockwell Park event on Sun 29th May 2022
					

In 2022, City Splash is about to get even bigger with the announcement of 5 headline artists, including the Nigerian afropop powerhouse and self-proclaimed ‘Banku Music’ tastemaker Mr Eazi, who has…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 15, 2022)

I must be getting old, I looked at the Splash website late last night and all I could think of was how good the food looked


----------



## editor (May 10, 2022)

Free, three day kids festival at Brockwell Park Brockwell Bounce – three day family festival in Brockwell Park, Mon 30th May to Weds 1st Jun 2022


----------



## editor (May 16, 2022)

I was just looking at the rules for the forthcoming festivals in the park:

You can't bring in any booze or any liquid (apart from one sealed 500ml bottle of water).
You can't bring in any food at all.
You can't bring in a bag bigger than A4 in size.
Trolleys and pushchairs/buggies are not allowed.
Dogs aren't allowed.
'Unauthorised professional photography or filming equipment' is banned
There's no re-entry.
You can expect a full search as you enter (with drug dogs no doubt in attendance)


----------



## Not a Vet (May 16, 2022)

Leo Varadkar went to mighty hoopla last year, wonder if he will be going this year?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Leo Varadkar went to mighty hoopla last year, wonder if he will be going this year?


Forgive me, but who is he and why is his presence noteworthy?


----------



## nick (May 16, 2022)

Leo Varadkar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Whether him being there is noteworthy is , I guess, an individual decision


Could be worse - it could have been Gove


----------



## Not a Vet (May 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Forigve me, but who is he and why is his presence noteworthy?


Oh at the time he was the Taoiseach and Ireland was still in lockdown. Had no security with him either, someone spotted him and stuck it on Twitter. Caused a bit of a stir back in Ireland


----------



## BusLanes (May 17, 2022)

That is pretty funny. I was on holiday in Ireland during the internal leadership election and for some reason had Irish talk radio on and yes they were quite cruel in a funny way about him and the other guy


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 17, 2022)

editor said:


> I was just looking at the rules for the forthcoming festivals in the park:
> 
> You can't bring in any booze or any liquid (apart from one sealed 500ml bottle of water).
> You can't bring in any food at all.
> ...


I'm actually surprised you are allowed to bring in a bottle of water.


----------



## nagapie (May 19, 2022)

editor said:


> City Splash headliners announced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if there are any resident discounts for this? A local friend would like a ticket as a birthday present but it's very dear.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 19, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I'm actually surprised you are allowed to bring in a bottle of water.


Not enough water supply from taps in the park. there were ridiculously long queues to fill the refillable plastic bottles that Lambeth were giving away in a green washing exercise at the Lambeth Country show a few years back = lots of thirsty people and yet more empty plastic bottles.

I think denying people access to tap water during a day long summer event is definitely unethical and ill advised (and possibly illegal?)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 19, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Not enough water supply from taps in the park. there were ridiculously long queues to fill the refillable plastic bottles that Lambeth were giving away in a green washing exercise at the Lambeth Country show a few years back = lots of thirsty people and yet more empty plastic bottles.
> 
> I think denying people access to tap water during a day long summer event is definitely unethical and ill advised (and possibly illegal?)


Its probably a Police/Ambulance stipulation to help prevent people from dehydrating and getting into difficulties after taking drugs like pills. If it was up to the organisers of the big paid for festivals, they would much more prefer everyone bought a bottle for £3.50.


----------



## nagapie (May 20, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Does anyone know if there are any resident discounts for this? A local friend would like a ticket as a birthday present but it's very dear.


I'm guessing not. I did email them, no response.


----------



## snowy_again (May 20, 2022)

That event is a later addition. The local ballots closed and we’re awarded before it was added to the series of festivals I think.


----------



## story (May 20, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Does anyone know if there are any resident discounts for this? A local friend would like a ticket as a birthday present but it's very dear.




I found this on Wide Awake’s Twitter:

Our free tickets ballot for local residents is now live! There will be a maximum of 2 tickets per household and applicants will be selected at random.

The ballot will be open until midday on Tuesday 10 August.

Head here for more information: wideawakelondon.co.uk/local-resident…

I tried and failed to make a link. But if you’re on Twitter just go to Wide Awake.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2022)

story said:


> I found this on Wide Awake’s Twitter:
> 
> Our free tickets ballot for local residents is now live! There will be a maximum of 2 tickets per household and applicants will be selected at random.
> 
> ...


I think you missed your chance. That post is dated June 2021...


----------



## story (May 20, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I think you missed your chance. That post is dated June 2021...
> 
> View attachment 323341



Doh!

I’m alright, got ma ticket.
Was trying to he helpful to nagapie who was looking for resident tickets.


----------



## nagapie (May 20, 2022)

story said:


> Doh!
> 
> I’m alright, got ma ticket.
> Was trying to he helpful to nagapie who was looking for resident tickets.


Thanks. Guess we'll have to pay full wack for her ticket x


----------



## editor (May 20, 2022)

Don't forget there's three days of free 'festival' going on from the 30th May to the 1st June.

Word is you might witness someone playing a Bowie-themed set on the main stage to about four children on the Wednesday, from 4.45pm to 6pm...


----------



## Not a Vet (May 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Don't forget there's three days of free 'festival' going on from the 30th May to the 1st June.
> 
> Word is you might witness someone playing a Bowie-themed set on the main stage to about four children on the Wednesday, from 4.45pm to 6pm...


Do you have a Bowie themed name but with a twist?


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2022)

Heads up: the wide awake festival this weekend must've sold fuck all tickets cause you can get a weekend ticket for a fiver from Dice FM atm - the discount code is WACOMP. 

Line up is pretty good, I'd go if I was in London...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> Heads up: the wide awake festival this weekend must've sold fuck all tickets cause you can get a weekend ticket for a fiver from Dice FM atm - the discount code is WACOMP.
> 
> Line up is pretty good, I'd go if I was in London...


Thanks mate! bought.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 26, 2022)

Hope they do this for Madness next week too!


----------



## TopCat (May 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> Heads up: the wide awake festival this weekend must've sold fuck all tickets cause you can get a weekend ticket for a fiver from Dice FM atm - the discount code is WACOMP.
> 
> Line up is pretty good, I'd go if I was in London...


dont work now boo


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2022)

TopCat said:


> dont work now boo


Yeah sorry, think it was just til midnight


----------



## Cerv (May 27, 2022)

wide awake was fantastic last year. 
been looking forward to this weekend since the day tickets went on sale.

and now the friend I'm going with has caught covid since yesterday. what a bugger


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 27, 2022)

Possibly not the right place to post this, but the annual August bank holiday slot on Clapham Common may finally have been ended, as 'Electric City' posted this update yesterday:

"Due to planning issues, Lambeth Council can no longer guarantee the venue space on Clapham Common this year. This means we will be relocating Electric City."

There will be some champagne corks popping in the bars of Clapham Old Town over this news.


----------



## BusLanes (May 27, 2022)

I wonder what's the story there? Is the council worried about more legal action?

Or is this to do with the election?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 27, 2022)

I assumed the affluent NIMBY's threw enough weight and/or money behind their campaign they finally got their wish, although perhaps its something to do with the new grass that was planted? Council spent a lot of money on it and doesn't want it getting churned up? But then surely they would have taken that into consideration when giving the festival the provisional go ahead.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2022)

Seems a bit late in the day to be finally giving all these events approval...










						Lambeth Council gives approval for two week ticketed Brockwell Park festival on the eve of the first live event
					

Lambeth Council has granted approval for Brockwell Live on the eve of the two week ticketed event.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (May 27, 2022)

editor said:


> Word is you might witness someone playing a Bowie-themed set on the main stage to about four children.



...might I suggest ’the laughing gnome’ as set opener ?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...might I suggest ’the laughing gnome’ as set opener ?


You're not the first, but the answer remans a firm no*!

*unless I'm faced with a crowd of 5 year olds.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 27, 2022)

Anyone walked by there yet today? This photo from Brixton Buzz a few years ago makes me nervous


----------



## editor (May 27, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone walked by there yet today? This photo from Brixton Buzz a few years ago makes me nervous
> 
> View attachment 324324


I imagine it'll be the same for the weekend dates. Last time their pooch got all excited as I went past and I was escorted by two heavy handed wankers to the search area. They'd already decided that I had loads of drugs on me - I hadn't as I was working - but were so fucking rude. No apology was offered when they found nothing, natch.


----------



## story (May 27, 2022)

They had dogs and were pulling people out for searches last year, but I got through just fine.

Mind you, I was carrying a wrap of molly, not stinky bud. That’ll get you caught on the gate for sure. And even if you get it through or throw it in over the fence, spark up inside and they‘ll find you.

Whatever, make sure it’s well wrapped and stashed and I reckon you’ll be okay.
And remember to completely forget that you’ve got it on you for the time it takes to get through customs. If you don’t know you’ve got it, you won’t look like a sweaty drug fiend trying to smuggle drugs into an urban festival.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2022)

A timely read: Festival security, drug searches and your safety – an insider’s guide


----------



## ehg (May 27, 2022)

editor said:


> Seems a bit late in the day to be finally giving all these events approval...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This article mentions that 879 people applied for free local resident tickets - do we know how many of those people were actually successful? 

I’ve applied every year, along with half a dozen friends - we’ve never once had a problem with the ballot until this year, when every single one of us was unsuccessful. Would be interested to know whether the quid pro quo for running the free midweek events has been offering fewer resident tickets.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2022)

It seems a lot quieter this year. I can normally hearing it blaring out from my house but ne'er a peep this year.


----------



## snowy_again (May 27, 2022)

The wind is making it quieter on the north side of Herne Hill. I’ve not even turned the Tv up.


----------



## snowy_again (May 27, 2022)

Only 1 stage running it seems


----------



## Ol Nick (May 28, 2022)

I’d like to see Lambeth move to a four-field system of rotation between Country Show, festivals, beans or other legumes and fallow.


----------



## nick (May 28, 2022)

I was quieter than last year for sure - but still fairly clear up Tulse Hill.
Definitely aiming to be there before 5 today for FWF


----------



## pesh (May 28, 2022)

They have a special new PA, it was loud as hell on site.


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2022)

new computer technology allows for moving speakers millilitres up down left right to create a phasing effect that reduces spill but sounds full fat in a desired zone - very clever stuff and a possible saviour for outdoor events in the UK...i wonder if this was what the difference is?


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2022)

nick said:


> I was quieter than last year for sure


Well we're all getting older...


----------



## Jesterburger (May 28, 2022)

ehg said:


> This article mentions that 879 people applied for free local resident tickets - do we know how many of those people were actually successful?
> 
> I’ve applied every year, along with half a dozen friends - we’ve never once had a problem with the ballot until this year, when every single one of us was unsuccessful. Would be interested to know whether the quid pro quo for running the free midweek events has been offering fewer resident tickets.


Yes I've always been lucky in the past too, but this year missed out as well


----------



## bimble (May 28, 2022)

In a fit of self-delusion i got myself a ticket to the thing today - my idea was to see primal scream do higher than the sun like in the olden days but truth is i'll be asleep before they go on and i live hours away now and even if i didnt i'd still be asleep. 

Does anyone want my e-ticket? 
You might have to do some jiggery pokery with a computer cos it has my name on i dont know.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 28, 2022)

Can certainly hear the Scream's "Don't Fight It, Feel It"


----------



## snowy_again (May 28, 2022)

pesh said:


> They have a special new PA, it was loud as hell on site.


Sounded awful for bits of the main stage today. Proper tinny high end ear destroying loud.


----------



## snowy_again (May 28, 2022)

But the psyche rock band who closed the stage hidden away towards tulse hill sounded great


----------



## snowy_again (May 28, 2022)

Also. People are proper idiots.


----------



## madolesance (May 29, 2022)

snowy_again said:


> Sounded awful for bits of the main stage today. Proper tinny high end ear destroying loud.


One of the speakers on the main stage was blown. It was very obvious to anyone listening, guess it would of been hard to repair mid fest.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 29, 2022)

Primal scream was a thing of beauty thou. Sorry. Revoke my more-sw9-than-thou card for a month.


----------



## pesh (May 29, 2022)

madolesance said:


> One of the speakers on the main stage was blown. It was very obvious to anyone listening, guess it would of been hard to repair mid fest.


Yeah, I wasn't there today but I heard it was fucked...


----------



## nick (May 29, 2022)

Yep - speaker kept crackling out intermittently all the way from Yard Act onwards


----------



## Fluffy clouds (May 29, 2022)

I enjoyed Wide Awake. 
I went alone which was a new experience for me. 
I never had to worry about losing friends and could push to the front if I wanted.
Fat White Family were 👍. 
Off to City Splash today and Madness on Thursday. 
Being a NHS person...the tickets were free!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 29, 2022)

I had a good time on both days, thanks to the £5 weekend tickets. A couple of friends were 'indicated by the dog' and hauled off for searching, when neither had anything on them. It didnt sound too bad though, i think they were just pulling 1 in every 10 people for a pat down, not sure why that required a clearly disinterested dog. 

Bicep on the Friday were quality, and i met some really sound folk at the mainstage yesterday, Primal Scream and The Comets are Coming being the highlights. The crackling sound was a bit shit, but overall im pretty chuffed to have these decent events on my doorstep. Long may it continue!


----------



## nagapie (May 29, 2022)

I, on the other hand, am resenting having this and next weekend permeated continuously by a festival that I can neither attend nor make any beneficial link for the wider community from.


----------



## story (May 29, 2022)

I enjoyed Primal Scream but it felt a bit doing-it-by-rote and even old fashioned compared to some of the other bands I saw. Automatic were great, and Special Interest tore the place apart. Tropical Fuckstorm didn’t disappoint either.

The Horrors were okay. It was so loud in the tent that I had to take a step back, then bumped into some friends and we went off for chats etc. So, not compelling.

Amyl and the Sniffers were wonderful, but it did feel a bit like being at a Rock against Racism gig for an oldie like me. I love that punk is now being made and played again but it was so huge and exciting at the time, so life changing, that for me, revisiting it feels a bit like a re-tread. But it pleases me enormously that young’uns are appreciating and enjoying it. (I liked Special Interest more than Amyl/Sniffers actually.)

FWF were excellent. Lias in nothing but a pair of Spanx (I guess because he wouldn’t get away with being naked these days) that were slurred with the beer that was sprayed all over him when he climbed into the crowd. Not so whippety-thin these days for sure! And Saul certainly looks much better than he did back then (mind you, anything would be an improvement on the walking corpse look). Anyone who has been watching FWF over the years can see that they’ve arrived in the solid-confidence part of their career. They played a new track, which sounded good to me. Looking forward to hearing more of what they’ve been working on.

The issues with the sound (blown speaker) was very distracting. 
My biggest gripe was the fact that it was really hard to find information about running orders and changes. I tried downloading the app, which borked my phone and anyway the signal in the park isn’t great. They have boards up with maps, but no boards with stage times. Sometimes, but not often enough, they project the information at the back of the stage, but that’s no good if the drum kit is obscuring it, if you want to know information about a stage you’re not currently looking at, or if you want to know who is playing later or elsewhere while a band is currently on stage. It was the same last year, and annoyed me then, but I assumed it was something that was overlooked because it was the first year, and would be sorted out for this year.

It annoyed me so much that I might actually write to them about it. I certainly wasn’t the only person who complained about this.


----------



## story (May 29, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I, on the other hand, am resenting having this and next weekend permeated continuously by a festival that I can neither attend nor make any beneficial link for the wider community from.




I do realise that not everyone likes or wants these festivals.

I love them. I think they really add to our community. I don’t like how access to the park is hampered and restricted, but for me, it’s a compromise I’m willing to live with. I feel happy when I’m bimbling about at a festival in my own back yard, and I like hearing the music even when I’m not there. But then, I’m one who loves to hear a party going on all night when I’m at home in bed (fortunately, all the people who have parties near me all have great music taste!)

I’d never try to persuade somebody to agree with me though, because I understand that it is really intrusive and upsetting for some people. Noise and sound that comes from elsewhere can be like torture, I know.

The questions around £££, funding etc. are obviously vexed too.


----------



## nagapie (May 29, 2022)

story said:


> I do realise that not everyone like someone or wants these festivals.
> 
> I love them. I think they really add to our community. I don’t like how access to the park is hampered and restricted, but for me, it’s a compromise I’m willing to live with. I feel happy when I’m bimbling about at a festival in my own back yard, and I like hearing the music even when I’m not there. But then, I’m one who loves to hear a party going on all night when I’m at home in bed (fortunately, all the people who have parties near me all have great music taste!)
> 
> ...


I'd be up for it or tolerate it if residents had better access and money was clearly going to transparently good use.
It only adds to the community if it's free or very cheap, otherwise majority of the community are not there.


----------



## Mr paulee (May 29, 2022)

Has anyone any stats/evidence etc that these events help local businesses ?


----------



## nick (May 29, 2022)

Well there was a craft beer section there.  Amongst others we drank from were chaffinch, gypsy hill and canopy. - 2 of which have their brew  rooms about 50m outside brockwell park. 
So I guess they are local. 
I assume it was their choice to be there although whether it helped them, or whether they lost on the deal is moot


----------



## story (May 29, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I'd be up for it or tolerate it if residents had better access and money was clearly going to transparently good use.
> It only adds to the community if it's free or very cheap, otherwise majority of the community are not there.



 Not as counter to your point but to add my own perspective, music and the music scene is hugely important to me, and is a core reason why I stayed living in Brixton when things went tits up and I nearly had to move away. In some ways I compromised things like finances and ease of living in order to stay here, and being close to the Academy, the Hoot, the Windmill and other venues, and the fact that lots of bands practice at Brixton Hill Studios, all that was definitely a heavy factor on the stay-in-Brixton side of the scales.

Brixton is like the mother-lode when it comes to music. You hear all sorts of music just walking around, we have a strong independent radio scene here, we used to have loads of record shops and still have some really good ones. Live music in the street, people playing their tunes out of open windows and people gathering on the doorsteps to share it, cars that pour music out their windows as they go about. There’s a really good regular block party just over the road where I live, and over the back, on the estate, a Portuguese family often have fantastic music evenings with friends and family. Really impressive underground music being made on the estates. Whenever I’ve had a party and spoken with neighbours they’ve always been helpful and supportive, even bringing chairs around and sending their kids over to help, never complained, always say how good it is to hear people enjoying themselves. Loads of people in bands or who were in bands or aspiring to be in bands living here, with a really fertile cross-pollination thing going on. That’s just a brief outline of the music stuff we have here, there’s loads more I could say. For me, it’s a hugely important part of the community I choose to live in.

The festivals in the park are part of that whole picture. It feels good to me that folks come to Brixton for good music. I’m proud of that. Last year’s Wide Awake was one of the best festivals I’ve ever been to, partly because it was the first time we were all together after the pandemic, but largely because the bill was stuffed full of really excellent music. It was so exciting to be torn between several options of who to go see next! I think that’s in large part because people _want_ to play in Brixton, and getting so many good interesting bands on the bill in turn enhances our reputation for producing good music.

I agree fully and totally that the financial issues should be dealt with better and that ticket allocation for locals should be more generous. But that’s capitalism, which infects everything anyway. And I’m not sure how the festival itself can be - or should be -  more Brixton focussed. Once you're inside, you may as well be in Wales for all the connection it has to the outside world, and in many ways that’s a good thing. It’s a space removed from normal place, a time isolated from normal life. Festivals are like a side room from our normal life, where we can forget everything else and just enjoy what’s immediately there. The fact that loads of my own local friends are either on stage or in the crowd is an added pleasure of course, but tbh that happens to some extent at every festival I go to, because we tend to go to festivals that reflect our cultural community and loves, and our roots, whatever those may be.

Plus, one of the very best things about festivals is that you get to see bands you otherwise might never see or even know about. I feel really lucky that I can see Tropical Fuckstorm, Dream Wife and Primal Scream all in one afternoon, then wander home via the Windmill and pop in for late night indie karaoke and a nightcap before going home to my own bed, all by foot.

While I do see the drawbacks (for instance damage to the park, litter in the streets, blocked of roads as well as the ££ stuff) on balance, for me, it’s definitely worth it.


----------



## nagapie (May 29, 2022)

The thing is I love music too and have spent a good proportion of my life dedicated to it. I have chosen to live in Brixton for the past 20 years because I love the cultural mix and that very much includes music.
But yeah, lots of aspects about these festivals don't sit right with me. I don't want a local council who I don't trust making cash that I don't trust them to use wisely shutting down public spaces.
Festivals in the park should be free to residents, then I'll be proud.


----------



## twistedAM (May 29, 2022)

nick said:


> Well there was a craft beer section there.  Amongst others we drank from were chaffinch, gypsy hill and canopy. - 2 of which have their brew  rooms about 50m outside brockwell park.
> So I guess they are local.
> I assume it was their choice to be there although whether it helped them, or whether they lost on the deal is moot



Signature Brewery sold out and I guess others did too .

Music wise the smallest stage was the best one and Special Interest knocked it out the park.


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2022)

story said:


> While I do see the drawbacks (for instance damage to the park, litter in the streets, blocked of roads as well as the ££ stuff) on balance, for me, it’s definitely worth it.


I hear everything you say and can't say you are wrong. I just come down the other way and on balance it is not worth it. 

I enjoy festivals too (I have tickets to Across the Tracks next weekend). I just don't think it's justified to close such a chunk of the park for so long. Not just the festival days but the three weeks before and 2-3 weeks after. And then there's the damage which remains afterwards - worst if it's been wet. There was one in Victoria Park where the couldn't take the fencing down for something like 8 weeks afterwards because of waterlogging.  I don't know how much you use Brockwell Park but for me it is an essential part of the Brixton tapestry. An unexpectedly amazing escape from the crazy mayhem that outsiders often see as the only face of Brixton. And it's just not the same when it's full of trucks and walls. 

Yes I hate all the pissers - four caught pissing on my drive today. And I think the sound levels should be returned to 70dB rather than 75 outside homes (on Clapham common it is 70 for Wandsworth residents and 75 for Lambeth!). But ultimately a handful of festival days aren't the problem for me. If they could be airdropped in it would be ok.

But what REALLY bothers me is Lambeth identifying Brockwell as a commercial venue and the creep that comes with it as they squeeze more and more cash out of it. Last year they decided to take out any limits on the number of major event days (until then it was limited to eight days of 40,000 and that included the County Show and Fireworks). They claimed this was supported by residents but not one person I know was aware of the consultation which remarkably was carried out in the first weeks of the 2020 lockdown. This year they have been advertising for partners to run months worth of events in the park - something like 100 days of corporate Xmas events alone (I think this may now have been canned for this year).

Now they claim residents have given them a mandae for public space like Windrush Square to be commercialised as much as possible.

So yeah, on balance I'm afraid I'd rather not have any of these big commercial events and would gladly hop on a tube. Like you said, once you're in you could be anywhere anyway.


----------



## story (May 29, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Signature Brewery sold out and I guess others did too .
> 
> Music wise the smallest stage was the best one and Special Interest knocked it out the park.


Yeah, they really did. Special Interest was my top act.


----------



## story (May 29, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I hear everything you say and can't say you are wrong. I just come down the other way and on balance it is not worth it.
> 
> I enjoy festivals too (I have tickets to Across the Tracks next weekend). I just don't think it's justified to close such a chunk of the park for so long. Not just the festival days but the three weeks before and 2-3 weeks after. And then there's the damage which remains afterwards - worst if it's been wet. There was one in Victoria Park where the couldn't take the fencing down for something like 8 weeks afterwards because of waterlogging.  I don't know how much you use Brockwell Park but for me it is an essential part of the Brixton tapestry. An unexpectedly amazing escape from the crazy mayhem that outsiders often see as the only face of Brixton. And it's just not the same when it's full of trucks and walls.
> 
> ...



It’s funny eh, cos I’m with you and nagapie on all the negatives and concerns, (I use the park a lot myself) and I also worry about mission creep, but for me, it’s worth the price.

The thing about it could be anywhere…. yeah, but it’s not anywhere, it’s right here, in my own back yard, and that’s actually a big plus point for me.

Horses for course I guess.
If everybodyblooked the same we’d get tired of looking at each other.
etc.


----------



## Tron Cruise (May 30, 2022)

In 5 years time there’ll be a permanent fenced off area in the park for year-round corporates.


----------



## Jimbeau (May 30, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I hear everything you say and can't say you are wrong. I just come down the other way and on balance it is not worth it.
> 
> I enjoy festivals too (I have tickets to Across the Tracks next weekend). I just don't think it's justified to close such a chunk of the park for so long. Not just the festival days but the three weeks before and 2-3 weeks after. And then there's the damage which remains afterwards - worst if it's been wet. There was one in Victoria Park where the couldn't take the fencing down for something like 8 weeks afterwards because of waterlogging.  I don't know how much you use Brockwell Park but for me it is an essential part of the Brixton tapestry. An unexpectedly amazing escape from the crazy mayhem that outsiders often see as the only face of Brixton. And it's just not the same when it's full of trucks and walls.
> 
> ...


I have mixed feelings too. 

The music culture in Brixton is part of the reason it's been my home for 20 years, and I don't mind big events in the park either - London has wonderful spaces for putting on really joyous communal gatherings, and Brockwell is definitely one of them. But it's a great shame that everything these days - whether free or paid - seems to require weeks of disruption and huge amounts of infrastructure.

On the plus side, the event management on these weekends is now pretty slick. We live 100m from one of the main park gates, but the crowds are all so well-managed through the designated entrances that any impact from festival visitors is negligible. But there's no escaping the sound at our place as the terrain means that there are no buildings between the main stages and our front windows. My neighbours and I all applied for residents' tickets to Wide Awake and/or City Splash but none of us was successful. So while parts of it were great - sitting on the doorstep listening to Primal Scream and Barrington Levy among them - we didn't want to pay £80 each for something we'd have to drop in and out of while trying to settle a couple of young kids who couldn't get to sleep.

I don't think these events should stop by any means, but a more holistic assessment of their impact during the set-up and takedown periods and a more generous approach to entry for local residents would be no bad thing.


----------



## thebackrow (May 30, 2022)

ska invita said:


> new computer technology allows for moving speakers millilitres up down left right to create a phasing effect that reduces spill but sounds full fat in a desired zone - very clever stuff and a possible saviour for outdoor events in the UK...i wonder if this was what the difference is?


Hmm.  I seem to remember a claim like that being made for Glastonbury in about 2007? (I think the killers were headlining).  Was meant to be less affected by the wind and have less audio spillage.  But the wind actually killed the volume level completely and they never used it again.

I could hear Primal Scream  over by Cressingham Gardens clearer than I can remember hearing any other gig in the park so maybe it was just the wind.


----------



## Rushy (May 30, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> Hmm.  I seem to remember a claim like that being made for Glastonbury in about 2007? (I think the killers were headlining).  Was meant to be less affected by the wind and have less audio spillage.  But the wind actually killed the volume level completely and they never used it again.


I'll admit that my memory is probably more than half imagined but I was at that and only remember it being utterly brilliant. One of my favourite ever gigs. But I am no connoisseur ...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 30, 2022)

Anyone go to City Splash yesterday?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 30, 2022)

Also, is it correct to assume that after this coming weekend, they'll take down all the fencing, only to put it up again for the Country Show?


----------



## thebackrow (May 30, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I'll admit that my memory is probably more than half imagined but I was at that and only remember it being utterly brilliant. One of my favourite ever gigs. But I am no connoisseur ...


I could easily have both the year and the band wrong, but I’ve a vague memory of how the speakers looked….


----------



## thebackrow (May 30, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> I could hear Primal Scream  over by Cressingham Gardens clearer than I can remember hearing any other gig in the park so maybe it was just the wind.



And i mean Blenheim gardens here.


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone go to City Splash yesterday?


It was busier inside than any of the preceding days.


----------



## thebackrow (May 31, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I'll admit that my memory is probably more than half imagined but I was at that and only remember it being utterly brilliant. One of my favourite ever gigs. But I am no connoisseur ...


Ah - here it is - https://www.funktion-one.com/dl/files/365.pdf

"So the sudden attenuation of Funktion One's
R esolution 5-based point source clusters on the
S aturday evening of the festival was not, in fact,
a technical fault. It appears instead that unusual atmospheric conditions created highly claustrophobic acoustics over the site, urging Capita Symonds officials to issue instructions to reduce levels. The drop in volume was, therefore, a deliberate - if reluctant - adjustment in order to comply. There was no technical inadequacy at all."

Though they've used Line Array speakers there ever since as far as I can tell
RG Jones deploys Martin Audio PA’s across seven stages at Glastonbury - Audio Media International


----------



## ska invita (May 31, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> Ah - here it is - https://www.funktion-one.com/dl/files/365.pdf
> 
> "So the sudden attenuation of Funktion One's
> R esolution 5-based point source clusters on the
> ...


well its the line arrays that you can tweak to create noise cancelation phase (not the correct term!) - they all have little motors on them to micro move them - iirc though the technology has changed further more recently than 2008 (my mate works for RG jones, it was him who was telling me about it)


----------



## edcraw (May 31, 2022)

Did anyone go to Brockwell Bounce yesterday? Heading down this afternoon and wondering what to expect.


----------



## Jimbeau (May 31, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Did anyone go to Brockwell Bounce yesterday? Heading down this afternoon and wondering what to expect.


Poor review from my lot. It was an hour late opening, with lots of expectant families queueing outside, then very little actually going on once they got in. Only about 3 tents had any kind of activity and all the F&B and shops were shut. Then the heavens opened and lots of folk scarpered for home.

It may have got better later in the day, I guess. They're going to give it a second chance tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## edcraw (May 31, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> Poor review from my lot. It was an hour late opening, with lots of expectant families queueing outside, then very little actually going on once they got in. Only about 3 tents had any kind of activity and all the F&B and shops were shut. Then the heavens opened and lots of folk scarpered for home.
> 
> It may have got better later in the day, I guess. They're going to give it a second chance tomorrow afternoon.



Thanks - kind of what I’m worried about.


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> Ah - here it is - https://www.funktion-one.com/dl/files/365.pdf
> 
> "So the sudden attenuation of Funktion One's
> R esolution 5-based point source clusters on the
> ...


Despite the sudden attenuation of Funktion One's Resolution 5-based point source clusters on the Saturday evening it was a superb place to be. Right friends, right place, right band, right  for the right moment. Hard to put a finger on exactly why everything sometimes just aligns ...

But I will add a note on volume levels to my memory bank and no doubt in ten years time I will recount a tale of an underwhelming event on account of unusual atmospheric conditions created by highly claustrophobic acoustics over the site.


----------



## edcraw (May 31, 2022)

Thought Brockwell Bounce was pretty good this afternoon (except the rain) fair number of food outlets open and all in the same spot, as well as all the breweries. Fair amount of stuff going on for all ages of kids.

Going on Thursday when looks like the weather should be better!


----------



## editor (May 31, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Thought Brockwell Bounce was pretty good this afternoon (except the rain) fair number of food outlets open and all in the same spot, as well as all the breweries. Fair amount of stuff going on for all ages of kids.
> 
> Going on Thursday when looks like the weather should be better!


I'll be DJing the main stage tomorrow from 4.45pm for a Bowie set. 
I'll bring a brolly.


----------



## technical (Jun 2, 2022)

Can hear Squeeze loud and clear in our garden on the Tulse Hill side of the park right now


----------



## Drum2000 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lambeth are a rubbish and deceitful council. I live directly opposite the park and can see the impact that these events have firsthand. I'm not against one or two events per year but just before the pandemic, Lambeth had intended to put on something around nine of these events between April and October. I signed a petition against it. The loss of usage and impact on the park was far too great - not to mention the inconvenience to those of us living on the park's doorstep or nearby vicinity. I know one of the vendors that are trading there this year and they say that Lambeth's hand is deep in their trouser pocket for every item that they sell - they take a hefty cut.

As for the Country Show, if memory serves, we were first told that the wall erected around the site was to protect us from terrorism and other dangers. They're having a bubble. Everything sold is being controlled and they are skimming off it much like the mafia. Any terrorist worth their salt can get into the Country Show and you are all fish in a barrel. It's nonsense. Good luck with "transparency".

Overall, as I've said, I'm not against one or two large-scale events it's just that Lambeth sees it as a money printer. And before I forget, we have year-round local businesses who pay their rates to Lambeth year upon year and at Christmas time they sell x-mas trees to supplement their takings. And how are they rewarded? Lambeth rents a sizable chunk next to the main entrance to an outside firm that creams off profits from our local traders. Plus the money no longer stays in our local community. There's a lot that needs to be reformed and overhauled here in my opinion. Kick it in the dirt or praise it...


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 2, 2022)

Hate to tell you but signing a petition is the equivalent of tutting loudly. Shows like this years keep the country show free for the community (and hopefully fireworks too). They pay for parks to stay open. Can it be annoying for local residents, yes but imo it’s worth it.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Jun 3, 2022)

Fireworks haven’t been free for a few years now. Country Show is a shadow of what it used to be - bonus wall included. One free event for locals vs loads of commercial balls for the tourists. And having to endure seemingly endless hours of Supergrass from the garden should come with danger money.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 3, 2022)

Tron Cruise said:


> Fireworks haven’t been free for a few years now. Country Show is a shadow of what it used to be - bonus wall included. One free event for locals vs loads of commercial balls for the tourists. And having to endure seemingly endless hours of Supergrass from the garden should come with danger money.


Lighten up, you can listen to steps belting out their “greatest hits” tonight


----------



## Tron Cruise (Jun 3, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Lighten up, you can listen to steps belting out their “greatest hits” tonight


Reaches for ignore button.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 3, 2022)

Tron Cruise said:


> Reaches for ignore button.


Wow, doesn’t take much to offend these days


----------



## technical (Jun 3, 2022)

I think the thing that people tend to forget is that Lambeth don’t have many options other than these type of events to generate much needed revenue. Every local authority in the country has roughly 40% less funding from central government than it did before the ’age of austerity’. Thanks to Osborne, Cameron and all the Tories who have come after them, they need to do something to fill the gap - these events annoy me to an extent given the area of the park that’s unusable for several weeks, but i don’t blame Lambeth for it as its not their fault.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2022)

There is still no clarity from Lambeth that they are making enough off these events to justify the issues people are raising or that the money is being specifically targeted back into the community.
And with the growing number and size of events, sustainability and how these events support and include the community is a growing and relevant concern, not a tut.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 3, 2022)

nagapie said:


> There is still no clarity from Lambeth that they are making enough off these events to justify the issues people are raising or that the money is being specifically targeted back into the community.
> And with the growing number and size of events, sustainability and how these events support and include the community is a growing and relevant concern, not a tut.



Jim Dickson tweeted this - £350k to the council of which over £100k is spent on the park.



Went yesterday and it’s by far the best organised thing of its kind I’ve been too. Tons of toilets with the grass protected, roping off areas that had got muddy, hardly any queuing for things & exiting people out of the park on specific routes with tons on stewards. Also tickets were £30 which is tons lower than most other similar events.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2022)

Where's the rest going?
I don't think £30 is affordable for many that live in Lambeth, relative to other events or not.
I'm not completely opposed to these events, just want full transparency on benefits for residents and a clear view of sustainability; the latter was less of an issue when there was a limit on number of events.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 3, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Where's the rest going?



Where’s the rest of what going?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Where’s the rest of what going?


The rest of the £350k.
 And is that enough profit, what are the festival companies making?


----------



## edcraw (Jun 3, 2022)

nagapie said:


> The rest of the £350k.
> And is that enough profit, what are the festival companies making?



The above gives you an idea but council services generally I guess. If the alternative is the council turning down £350 i thing were on different pages.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2022)

edcraw said:


> The above gives you an idea but council services generally I guess. If the alternative is the council turning down £350 i thing were on different pages.


No, the alternative is making sure that if public resources are being used that we ensure proper management of these including getting what the resource is worth and making sure it's channelled somewhere beneficial to the community.
Your hands off approach to keeping the council in check is baffling, particularly considering their record on taking care of the community.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 3, 2022)

nagapie said:


> No, the alternative is making sure that if public resources are being used that we ensure proper management of these including getting what the resource is worth and making sure it's channelled somewhere beneficial to the community.
> Your hands off approach to keeping the council in check is baffling, particularly considering their record on taking care of the community.



Not hands off approach but some people accusing the council of using this as a money making scheme while others saying their not making enough suggests that maybe it’s somewhere in the middle. £350k sounds like a fairly large amount tbh. Just wary of a position that automatically accuses the council of corruption or whatever without anything to back it up.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Not hands off approach but some people accusing the council of using this as a money making scheme while others saying their not making enough suggests that maybe it’s somewhere in the middle. £350k sounds like a fairly large amount tbh. Just wary of a position that automatically accuses the council of corruption or whatever without anything to back it up.


Not corruption, no one used that word, it's about wanting transparency.
I want to be sure £350k is a substantial amount, how can you just assume it is without knowing the profit margin of the companies running these events?
Will we, for example, see the council now replacing the unfit for purpose roofs on the Cressingham Estate where residents hadve had to listen to the events for 10 days solid?


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 4, 2022)

Day tickets are about £60(?) 25,000 attendees according to the Hoopla website, 6 days. Multiplying together that makes £9m, before taking into account fees for food stalls etc. Maybe that's a bit of an overestimate but £350k is not a large chunk of that £9m turnover.

Is it a large amount of money for Lambeth? Well it's about £1 for each person that lives here, which doesn't feel like a lot.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm basically in the same boat as others, where does it all end? Lambeth are also commercialising Brockwell Hall as a wedding venue, and they're building a barn or something like that by the community greenhouses?

A big part of what I love about Lambeth is the leafy, community, village feel and it feels like the council are selling it away for pennies.

Everything now has to be monetised to justify its existence and it's hyper capitalist and a bit sad.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 4, 2022)

Personally I look at the events that happen all over London - Crystal Palace, Clapham Common, Victoria Park, Hype Park, Ally Pally grounds - and glad that these happen in the city. Think the Brockwell ones also have some of the most diverse & quality line ups.

Take a look through Instagram at photos tagging Brockwell Park and see how many people are having a great time.

Corse there’s got to be balance but I’m glad that they can happen.


----------



## nick (Jun 5, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> ............... Lambeth are also commercialising Brockwell Hall as a wedding venue, and *they're building a barn or something like that by the community greenhouses?*
> 
> ........................


Pretty sure that Lambeth has no direct involvement in this and that it is all due to the BPCG volunteers - with grants and donations
BPCG-The Barn


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 5, 2022)

The fence will be coming down now I assume? Because keeping it up for the country show in 6 weeks would be ridiculous…


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 5, 2022)

nick said:


> Pretty sure that Lambeth has no direct involvement in this and that it is all due to the BPCG volunteers - with grants and donations
> BPCG-The Barn


Ah, cheers, my mistake


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 5, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Personally I look at the events that happen all over London - Crystal Palace, Clapham Common, Victoria Park, Hype Park, Ally Pally grounds - and glad that these happen in the city. Think the Brockwell ones also have some of the most diverse & quality line ups.
> 
> Take a look through Instagram at photos tagging Brockwell Park and see how many people are having a great time.
> 
> Corse there’s got to be balance but I’m glad that they can happen.


Herne Hill was absolutely buzzing today so at least it's good for the local economy.


----------



## Drum2000 (Jun 5, 2022)

I live directly opposite. Today is day nine of the event not including the two weeks setup and however long the strike time will take. Admittedly, Mon, Tues, and Wed, were relatively quiet but bloody hell - I have had enough! Six days of events seemingly occurring inside our flat. Three days perhaps but not nine.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 5, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> Day tickets are about £60(?) 25,000 attendees according to the Hoopla website, 6 days. Multiplying together that makes £9m, before taking into account fees for food stalls etc. Maybe that's a bit of an overestimate but £350k is not a large chunk of that £9m turnover.
> 
> Is it a large amount of money for Lambeth? Well it's about £1 for each person that lives here, which doesn't feel like a lot.


I think you might need to subtract a few things from that figure like paying performers, contractors, security, infrastructure, whatever Lambeth are charging for use of the site etc...


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 5, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I think you might need to subtract a few things from that figure like paying performers, contractors, security, infrastructure, whatever Lambeth are charging for use of the site etc...


Fair point, but I said turnover not profit. We do know Lambeth is getting £350k, but we don't know how much profit the organisers make which makes it hard to know whether it's good value for Lambeth council tax payers or not.

According to public information Lambeth has a budget requirement of £350m (as an aside Wandsworth manages on only £200m with a similar size population). 

So if my maths is right the income from the festival pays for an astounding 0.1% of the council's funding needs. I'm not saying they don't need all the money they can get, but it's clearly not going to be a game changer.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 6, 2022)

Cat Fan said:


> Fair point, but I said turnover not profit. We do know Lambeth is getting £350k, but we don't know how much profit the organisers make which makes it hard to know whether it's good value for Lambeth council tax payers or not.
> 
> According to public information Lambeth has a budget requirement of £350m (as an aside Wandsworth manages on only £200m with a similar size population).
> 
> So if my maths is right the income from the festival pays for an astounding 0.1% of the council's funding needs. I'm not saying they don't need all the money they can get, but it's clearly not going to be a game changer.


Might be a drop in the ocean for Lambeth’s budget but I can’t see parks being very high on that priority list so if these events help to keep the parks open and maintained it’s a small price to pay.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2022)

I went yesterday. Cross The Tracks was way busier than the last one and had sold out. Joy Crookes was fantastic again, but I thought the last band were hugely disappointing.

Drink prices were ridiculously steep and there was huge queues for food. Nice day out though.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 6, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The fence will be coming down now I assume? Because keeping it up for the country show in 6 weeks would be ridiculous…


That fence really spoils the park. Anyone know when its coming down?


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 6, 2022)

editor said:


> I went yesterday. Cross The Tracks was way busier than the last one and had sold out. Joy Crookes was fantastic again, but I thought the last band were hugely disappointing.
> 
> Drink prices were ridiculously steep and there was huge queues for food. Nice day out though.


How much was a beer?

Drink prices seem to have got up a lot everywhere in the last year.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 6, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> How much was a beer?
> 
> Drink prices seem to have got up a lot everywhere in the last year.


£6.75 a pint! But good choice of breweries - Canopy, Bullfinch, Orbit etc. - which helped.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Jun 6, 2022)

Appreciate another borough and park(!) but it was £6.60 for a small can of beer at Gala in Peckham Rye. Security weren't too crazy and intrusive though, at least early in the afternoon when we got there.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> That fence really spoils the park. Anyone know when its coming down?


My very personal grump about it is that it’s in the way of my normal cycle to and from work. 

More broadly I’ve previously been pretty  accepting of the paid festivals but a 9 day block really did seem a bit too much this time, particularly for those who live very near by (I could still hear it two streets and half a park away).


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 6, 2022)

editor said:


> I went yesterday. Cross The Tracks was way busier than the last one and had sold out. Joy Crookes was fantastic again, but I thought the last band were hugely disappointing.
> 
> Drink prices were ridiculously steep and there was huge queues for food. Nice day out though.



Who was the last band?


----------



## edcraw (Jun 6, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Who was the last band?


These guys apparently: Khruangbin - Wikipedia


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 6, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> How much was a beer?
> 
> Drink prices seem to have got up a lot everywhere in the last year.


You could get a 440ml can of Red Stripe for £5.95, and whilst this is still expensive, only 20p more than last year which doesn't seem to bad. I've heard that festivals in other London parks are much worse!


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 6, 2022)

edcraw said:


> These guys apparently: Khruangbin - Wikipedia



Oh that's a shame. I really like their music. But I had heard they are not great in big festivals, better in small venues so I didn't get a ticket.

Glad I didn't now


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2022)

edcraw said:


> These guys apparently: Khruangbin - Wikipedia


Yep. They seemed a really weird choice for headliners. No songs, barely any singing,  just mid tempo, twangy psychedelic instrumental bits of songs. 

And I later learnt one of those up-their-own-arse bands that demand that any live photos must be approved by their management before publication in media or on socials.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Oh that's a shame. I really like their music. But I had heard they are not great in big festivals, better in small venues so I didn't get a ticket.
> 
> Glad I didn't now


Yeah I could see how they might work in a small venue but I thought they were incredibly dull in a big open field. Joy Crookes completely blew them off stage.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 6, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> My very personal grump about it is that it’s in the way of my normal cycle to and from work.
> 
> More broadly I’ve previously been pretty  accepting of the paid festivals but a 9 day block really did seem a bit too much this time, particularly for those who live very near by (I could still hear it two streets and half a park away).


didn't mind the noise and the crowds of young people walking by in their finery were a nice sight. 

Now Lambeth give us our park back!


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> That fence really spoils the park. Anyone know when its coming down?


Last time I remember it taking them a good week or so but my pre pandemic memory is pretty hazy it has to be said.

Some bits may stay fenced off to let the ground recover.


----------



## nick (Jun 7, 2022)

Inflation?
At wide awake I thought the prices at the craft beer section were reasonable (for a festival) at 6.50 per pint. I have certainly paid more in other places
So the prices have increased by 25p in the last 2 weeks, if they are now 6.75


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 7, 2022)

nick said:


> Inflation?
> At wide awake I thought the prices at the craft beer section were reasonable (for a festival) at 6.50 per pint. I have certainly paid more in other places
> So the prices have increased by 25p in the last 2 weeks, if they are now 6.75


I didn't buy any of the pints, due to the cans of Red Stripe being better value (i think), but i think the price varied from stall to stall. Perhaps the more 'craft' that went into it meant it cost more! 

I was at 'Brockley Max' on the weekend, a small community thing on Hilly Fields (Lewisham) and Brockley Brewery were there selling all pints for £5, and had a big queue even though there was no fence. Horrified to hear of the £6.60 for a 330ml can at Gala, a mile or two down the road.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2022)

Photos from Sunday's Cross The Tracks festival:































						Forty photos: Cross The Tracks Festival in Brockwell Park, Sun 5th June 2022
					

There was some great music, some good times and some bloody annoying rain and hefty queues, but overall we had a ball at the 2022 Cross The Tracks Festival in Brockwell Park on Sunday. Here’s…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## nick (Oct 12, 2022)

Early Bird tickets available for WideAwake (Sat 27 May 23)

BOOK TICKETS


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2022)

nick said:


> Early Bird tickets available for WideAwake (Sat 27 May 23)
> 
> BOOK TICKETS


Are you on commission?


----------



## nick (Oct 26, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Are you on commission?


Wish I was, but no

I am merely a local who likes that kind of music.
I thought that 2022 was excellent (blown speaker stack aside), I had a great time, saw some great bands and thought it was good (or at least reasonable) value, in comparison to what you would pay to attend some other 1 dayers

ETA in an idea world of course, this would all be a side act to an unfenced and free Country Show


----------



## Tricky Skills (Tuesday at 10:10 PM)

Adding this here, rather than old Country Show threads: Lambeth Country Show set for June this year - 10th and 11th.


----------



## TopCat (Wednesday at 1:16 PM)

Tricky Skills said:


> Adding this here, rather than old Country Show threads: Lambeth Country Show set for June this year - 10th and 11th.


Well given it’s in June rather than July will likely make the temps more tolerable than last years


----------



## Crispy (Wednesday at 1:28 PM)

Tricky Skills said:


> Adding this here, rather than old Country Show threads: Lambeth Country Show set for June this year - 10th and 11th.


Looks like they're going to use some of the same infrastructure from the paid events for the country show, which makes sense from a money-saving pov


----------



## thebackrow (Wednesday at 2:23 PM)

Crispy said:


> Looks like they're going to use some of the same infrastructure from the paid event for the country show, which makes sense from a money-saving pov


And damage to park from set up/break down.


----------



## TopCat (Wednesday at 4:34 PM)

But will lead to a period of prolonged closure of much of the park


----------



## killer b (Wednesday at 4:43 PM)

Was considering going to Wide Awake this year, which has a cracking lineup - but something else has come up that weekend.


----------



## story (Wednesday at 6:09 PM)

nick said:


> Early Bird tickets available for WideAwake (Sat 27 May 23)
> 
> BOOK TICKETS



 Curses! Missed this! Doh!


----------



## editor (Thursday at 11:24 AM)

Lambeth hands over the management of the Country Show to a private contractor:









						Lambeth Council considered ending the Country Show before deciding to hand the 2023 event over to the private sector
					

Lambeth Council considered ending the Country Show as the landmark event approaches its 50th anniversary.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ska invita (Thursday at 11:25 AM)

"
£1.1m was spent on staging the event last year. The budget for 2023 is £370,000.

"


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Thursday at 2:09 PM)

editor said:


> Lambeth hands over the management of the Country Show to a private contractor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh dear.

To be honest, its a bit shit now with the fence etc. Saturday is boring, the music is crap and the main decent thing about it- getting drunk in the sunny park with your mates, has been taken away somewhat because you are made to buy £6+ pints which soon adds up to silly amounts. They even try and skank you for another £1 every time you get a refill and dont have a cup for whatever reason, also you cant smuggle booze in as they wave a wand over everybody in case some fucking dickhead tries to bring in a knife.

Sunday is much, much better but was relatively quiet last year in terms of crowd.

Its a shame Lambeth have made such a mess of this, it was something really unique which i would never miss after last years i wouldnt be too fussed in future.


----------



## nick (Thursday at 2:27 PM)

Unfortunately the country fair is suffering from Entropy and I fear is in a death spiral (although , still struggling on , thankfully)

Bets are on whether it will just fold if the private contractor can't balance the books, or whether it will be paid entry 

Have loved it for 30+ years, but sadly it is slowly dying from neglect


----------



## sparkybird (Thursday at 3:04 PM)

I dunno, when I went this year it was rammed! But I think the demographic is changing.....


----------



## Cat Fan (Thursday at 6:07 PM)

I can't believe the wall cost £100k. I wonder what the cost of the extra security was, all included


----------



## madolesance (Thursday at 9:12 PM)

Here’s the timetable for the park events. It doesn’t account for the build and take down. That’s gotta add a couple more weeks of disruption.


----------

